# New from Obris Morgan - Infinity



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Just saw this posted on Facebook!
And I also posted in affordables!

We might have another winner from OM? 
Really liking what I'm seeing!! Design and spec wise

Preorder price : $379
Regular price : $439
Specification.

- 300 Meters water resistant Daily Tool Diver

- Swiss made Movement (ETA 2824-2.Elaboré).

...28,800 BPH High Frequence Movement

...Incabloc Shock Absorber.*First 200 Pcs

...Quick Date Change

- Anti-Magnetic

- 120 clicks Unidirectional Bezel.

- Automatic Helium Escape Valve

- Swiss SuperLumiNova BGW9 (Blue Glow).

- Sunburst Dial / Matte Dial / MOP Dial

- 3.6mm thickness 3 links Taper Bracelet.

- Swiss SuperLumiNova BGW9 Blasted Handsets.

- Stainless Steel Movement Holder

- 3.3 mm Thickness Flat Sapphire.

- Anti-reflective Coated Sapphire.

- Triple Seal Screw-in Crown.

- 43mm diameter excluded Crown.

- 14.5mm thickness included caseback.

- 50 mm lug to lug length.

- 22mm lug width.

- 8 x 4.7mm Crown.

- 219g net weight.

Some pics 
The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - AEGIS










Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just saw it too. We have a winner for sure. Justin's nicest effort to date and 2824-2 Elabore for $379?? Insane. Count me in.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

What a week, steinhart disappointed but ob stepped up. I don't want to buy another watch but I'm in. Just not sure which dial to get. Hopefully the Lume is improved and the crown doesn't dig as it looks mighty sharp.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow what a price, micros keep up ticking prices and this counters that trend. Looks really good is he doing a super small production run of these too? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like a great Fricker style case without the price tag. Unless I'm broke on Sept 11, I'm gonna have to get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

This is the most appealing offer I've seen from them. But it's a bit large for me. Kinda tempting, though. Funny, I was reading this post and on my phone at the same time, and the OM announcement e-mail came in.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

He just replied on Facebook that there are 500 made so no crazy sell out in 2 minutes like last time. 

I'm still not over missing out on the first run of the Aegis in blue with SS. Feel free to message me if you are ready to let go of a brushed SS blue dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Woops, double post. That's what I get for reading this at lunch, listening to the radio and sending work e-mails on my phone simultaneously.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I would have wanted it to be 41-42 instead.. But the case looks awesome! 

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

whoa said:


> Yeah I would have wanted it to be 41-42 instead.. But the case looks awesome!
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


40! But it does look good.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, I can see I am going to have to start selling stuff.

RMD


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got a email from OM for this Infinity... A lot of great specs for the price! Hope my wallet will be ready for this one...


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Glad to see Justin offering _dial-options_ for this model... matte black, sunburst and pearl...
Looks like a winner!


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

This looks great, and very impressive specs for the price! Unfortunately probably just a little too large for me.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks very cool, anyone found a picture of the pearl dial? Could not find one myself.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Like others have pointed out, it´s just a bit too large, and that end link doesn´t seem to make it look any smaller. A shame though because this have to be their best design and specs yet.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice too, what a good job on this one.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ivo P said:


> Looks very cool, anyone found a picture of the pearl dial? Could not find one myself.


Nothing on the website, Ivo. I hope he updates with photos of all options before he opens the pre-order so people can know in advance what they are after.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

i saw the new halios today and decided to wait for it before i pull the trigger on the new magrette.. and now i see this. come on guys im not that rich...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Love the angular case and design. Looks awesome.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

soaking.fused said:


> Love the angular case and design. Looks awesome.


Yup. And Elabore grade ETA?? No clue how he can keep this up.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Have to say Justin sure kept this highly motivating secret in lock down mode better than most government entities. I sure didn't see this one coming! Talk about stepping up your game at this highly appealing price. I'm pretty sure I'll have to make room in the tool box for this fantastic effort in four days! It will bring a smile if I can get in on time on a other wise solemn day for us in the states! Good luck to all the OM heads out there in getting your 1st choice and/or choices. Even with the potential of having a larger overall number produced I still don't see these lasting to long! Let the countdown begin ;-) !


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Nothing on the website, Ivo. I hope he updates with photos of all options before he opens the pre-order so people can know in advance what they are after.


Thanks Radar,
So it is not me missing it. Very tempted by the word "pearl" hope to see it before just ordering.

Not sure that I need another Obris with the same specs( my country forum has made a custom model that is based on this one and they are producing the parts for them) though how can you miss such a great looking one and with sapphire insert this time. 
Cool.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Yup. And Elabore grade ETA?? No clue how he can keep this up.


He's gotta be a family member of the Fullswing group or something for this prices he sells for. He's definitely connected or is a factory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> He's gotta be a family member of the Fullswing group or something for this prices he sells for. He's definitely connected or is a factory.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$275 movement, Luis. The math is hard to compute given the quality of the rest of the watch. This one is truly a no-brainer for anyone who is comfortable with the sizing. And I am.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> $275 movement, Luis. The math is hard to compute given the quality of the rest of the watch. This one is truly a no-brainer for anyone who is comfortable with the sizing. And I am.


Obris Morgan and helm have left me frozen in my tracks to buy other micros I really wanted a seaforth but @700 it's just way over priced, he sells them but I personally can't justify it when you have stuff like this out there. So exciting to see this kind of stuff.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> $275 movement, Luis. The math is hard to compute given the quality of the rest of the watch. This one is truly a no-brainer for anyone who is comfortable with the sizing. And I am.


Agreed. That's why he's gotta be connected so they buy a huge bulk of these movements at much better price. At $379, it's a no brainer for me. I think I wanna try that neon red hand and sunburst black but MOP is calling me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Obris Morgan and helm have left me frozen in my tracks to buy other micros I really wanted a seaforth but @700 it's just way over priced, he sells them but I personally can't justify it when you have stuff like this out there. So exciting to see this kind of stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I didn't wanna say it but I'm glad you did.

And they hold their astronomical (in comparison) prices in the secondary market somehow. Not even a bracelet on that Seaforth. He's got a great recipe going but I'm only getting a Halios from a super motivated owner one day. So not any time soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lots of checked boxes here for sure, and for a mad price. But a fully indexed bezel would've been the icing on the cake.


----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Sunburst blue dial for me I think. 

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

where do you see the other dial colors? i can't see it on the website tho.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I already ordered a Borealis Oceanaut like just a few days ago, but this will very certainly be my third OM! Too bad if the banker's and the wifey are not too happy with that, I just can't let that pass... The angular rugged look speaks to me, the movement is great at this price... And I've never been disappointed by any OM.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

janusspiritius said:


> where do you see the other dial colors? i can't see it on the website tho.


On the website you see a sunburst black, a mat black, and possibly a dark blue one. They correspond to different hand colours as well. Nothing drastic or flashy, but slight understated differences that do not belie the "tool diver" general look!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> 40! But it does look good.


Yes, 40 with L2L <50mm! Again, another OM model too big for me but it looks very good!!


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

Anyone have pics of the MOP dial? Yeah or Nay? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Goes on sale 9/11 9am EDT. That will be tough to wrangle at work.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> Goes on sale 9/11 9am EDT. That will be tough to wrangle at work.


I booked a meeting with myself already, lol.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

while this watch does not have that X factor that makes me need to get one, looking at it objectively they did nothing wrong here. This is a hell of a watch for the preorder price. The only thing I see that would improve it would be to eliminate the triangle at 12 o'clock and move the 6 o'clock mark up there and do 6 o'clock like they did 9 o'clock. Some of the edges look sharpish, the finish is not top notch judging by pics, but this is a good looking watch with a real movement at a price that a nice micro with a low beat Seiko might sell for. Pretty impressive really.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> He's gotta be a family member of the Fullswing group or something for this prices he sells for. He's definitely connected or is a factory.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unbelievable specs and pricing without a cookie cutter homage design that I have seen. Might need to fit this L2L in .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

I got really excited about this one, so that i didn't even realize it has bgw9. Just woaw.! The design is also really cool and unique IMHO. On the other hand I'm not so sure if i got the wrist for the beauty, although i don't think it will wear way much bigger than my monster or ocean 1 (pls correct me if I'm wrong) . I'm in 100%


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

BigBluefish said:


> 40! But it does look good.


I see 43mm, not counting the crown.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's going to be nearly U1 sized so you have to plan for that. I think I will get one. 50 L2L is not past my limit and it's a steal with all the features and movement. I honestly can't think of a better watch for the money. Only draw back is that it is from a small relatively unknown brand.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ETA for that price is insane. Dunno how they do it. And I dunno how Im gonna get funds but...im in!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I love the look of this watch, but the lug to lug is too large for my kind of wrist.
I have worn a 40mm watch with a 49.5mm lug to lug and believed that to be too big.

I will just have to enjoy the look of this watch from afar.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm surprised by how many people think this is too big. The dimensions are almost identical to a 43mm Trident, and the lugs look to have a similar shape. And IMO, the Trident doesn't wear that big. Looks fine on my 7" wrist.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

janusspiritius said:


> I got really excited about this one, so that i didn't even realize it has bgw9. Just woaw.! The design is also really cool and unique IMHO. On the other hand I'm not so sure if i got the wrist for the beauty, although i don't think it will wear way much bigger than my monster or ocean 1 (pls correct me if I'm wrong) . I'm in 100%


My instant thought was size too, but one of my favorite wears is a 42mm with 50mm lug to lug so this seems fine, but it's got to be quite thick.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Last purchased was helm KHURABURI, great value, don't expect to see any buying this soon. 
But am in for Infinity after seeing the specs n pricing.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Ivo P said:


> Thanks Radar,
> So it is not me missing it. Very tempted by the word "pearl" hope to see it before just ordering.
> 
> Not sure that I need another Obris with the same specs( my country forum has made a custom model that is based on this one and they are producing the parts for them) though how can you miss such a great looking one and with sapphire insert this time.
> Cool.


Are you sure about the sapphire insert? I haven't seen that on their website. In the past, OM has gone with aluminum inserts. Of course it looks like Justin is upping his game with this one on a number of features!


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

IPA said:


> Like others have pointed out, it´s just a bit too large, and that end link doesn´t seem to make it look any smaller. A shame though because this have to be their best design and specs yet.


No offense to anyone, but I have to chuckle at the complaints about it being too large. If it was a new Seiko being offering at 43 mm, most of you would snap it up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree it is a no brainer, but getting up at 6 AM on the West Coast, when you're retired like me, will take some sacrifice!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I assumed it wouldn't be a sapphire bezel, as all OM but now I think it is. 









Especially when I see this:









That's the next level for me. Takes away my fear of scratching it and I've never shattered a bezel so I'm good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ed P. said:


> Are you sure about the sapphire insert? I haven't seen that on their website. In the past, OM has gone with aluminum inserts. Of course it looks like Justin is upping his game with this one on a number of features!


Yeah it's sapphire. One of the photos showed that.


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

48mm L2L is my limit but i might pull the trigger.
Specs and design are worthy.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Another micro who just will not index the bezel fully. FFS

How about saving money on the [strike] extra leak point [/strike] HEV and spend it on bezel indexing instead?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

trekDS said:


> Another micro who just will not index the bezel fully. FFS
> 
> How about saving money on the [strike] extra leak point [/strike] HEV and spend it on bezel indexing instead?


How about how awesome it is that we all have different likes and dislikes ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> No offense to anyone, but I have to chuckle at the complaints about it being too large. If it was a new Seiko being offering at 43 mm, most of you would snap it up in a heartbeat!


Well, Seikos tend to wear smaller than the case size suggest because they usually to keep the lug to lug lengh at a managble level. Take SKX007, one of the reasons it looks so good on almost all wrists is that the lug to lug length is 45mm. Thus the lugs won´t extend outwards on your wrist. Another point is that the Seiko bezels are often smaller than the case itself which also helps the watch look smaller.
Now, the Infinity is a 43mm watch with a 50mm lug to lug with and a bezel that seems to line up with the sides of the case. Therefore it´s a watch that will look substantially bigger on a wrist compared to the SKX (the turtles are even 45mm watches but with a 48mm lug to lug length, but they also have a bezel that´s smaller than the case).
Finally look at the end links on the Infinity. The way they are designed they will actually strech the lug to lug length at least 2-4mm giving the watch an even flatter and unfavourably longer profile. The fact that the bracelet is connected to the center piece of the endlink with increase this effect by making the bracelet hang straight down from the end link to the clasp. These are purely subjective observations, but having flipped a lot of watches because they are too large for my 7,5" wrists have taught me what to look for in order to actually keep the watches that I buy.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> How about how awesome it is that we all have different likes and dislikes ?


You like functional flaws? Seems they found their market!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Let's hope this will not turn into another experience like Aegis. Much clicking, no dice!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MEzz said:


> Let's hope this will not turn into another experience like Aegis. Much clicking, no dice!


They produced 500 of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Ed P. said:


> Are you sure about the sapphire insert? I haven't seen that on their website. In the past, OM has gone with aluminum inserts. Of course it looks like Justin is upping his game with this one on a number of features!


Hi Ed,

It is stated on the website, if you click the pictures one by one, on the bezel one- there is text saying it. 

Which makes me happy, as this was one reason I flipped my Aegis.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

MEzz said:


> Let's hope this will not turn into another experience like Aegis. Much clicking, no dice!


I have assurances that lessons were learned and that will not happen again. That doesn't mean it won't sell out fast. A non-fully indexed bezel certainly won't trump the upside and value of this offering.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Wow, what a value. And with a sapphire lumed bezel. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Great looking watch with quite a bit going on under the hood. I am now fairly convinced that this guy is the WIS version of Batman. A billionaire by day, watch vigilante by night. No way a regular Joe trying to feed his family is doing what Obris does on a regular basis. This with the ETA, Sapphire bezel, etc. just proves it. 

On that note I don't think its really fair to compare this to other micros. OB is more of a WIS world charity/ social experiment.


----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Quick question, first 200 get incabloc protection, not ordered from OM before, how will I know if I'm in the first 200,thanks

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

I did not see this stated anywhere. Why would Justin only do 200 with incabloc?

<EDIT> You're right. I missed that.

RMD


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm a bit incabloc ignorant. I'm gonna have to google that but I'm so lazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Too big and too colorful, but the price is good.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok so anybody know what the GMT time means in USA time ? I'm setting my alarms for Sept 11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

GMT - 4= EDT

RMD


Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bob Duckworth said:


> GMT - 4= EDT
> 
> RMD
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


Thank you but I'm still lost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Thank you but I'm still lost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Luis,

you are in CA, so I guess it is GMT-7 for you.

Should be early in the morning at 6 AM for you.

Cheers,
S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Solid specs for the price. Tempting.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> you are in CA, so I guess it is GMT-7 for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, brother !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> you are in CA, so I guess it is GMT-7 for you.
> 
> ...


Spot on Seb.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Knoc said:


> Solid specs for the price. Tempting.


Get 'er done, K.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

This has to be the "no-brainer" purchase of the year for all the F74 regulars!!

I like the watch and was tempted and when I saw the pricetag, I'm in for sure.

Gotta love the way OM markets their watches. A little to no hype, no 6-8 months preorder wait and the watch are always awesome. Helm seems to be using the same buisness pattern, good for them.

Anybody saw images or renders of the various versions that will be offered? I'd like to have a few minutes to make my decision before they vanish!!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> This has to be the "no-brainer" purchase of the year for all the F74 regulars!!
> 
> I like the watch and was tempted and when I saw the pricetag, I'm in for sure.
> 
> ...


He commented on FB that he is trying to get the website updated before the release so all options are shown. There will be black sunbrushed and black matte, sunbrushed dark blue, and MOP. Handsets I am not certain. Blasted I am not certain. Keep refreshing his page in case the updates happen is all I can suggest. I have a ballpark idea what I want. He also told me that availability will be a lot better this time, so hopefully much less "panic mode".


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone know what the previous production runs were like? 500 would be a lot for some micro watches, but IMO it's kinda small for how desirable this is gonna be.

When I bought my Explorer, they sold out in like...ten minutes, maybe? Surely that was at least 100 watches.

I bet these still go in the first day.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

This watch looks awesome, a lot of bang for the buck. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Watches503 said:


> Thank you but I'm still lost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude! Come on! You're a WIS. You have to know how to convert GMT to LIMA!



RMD

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> He commented on FB that he is trying to get the website updated before the release so all options are shown. There will be black sunbrushed and black matte, sunbrushed dark blue, and MOP. Handsets I am not certain. Blasted I am not certain. Keep refreshing his page in case the updates happen is all I can suggest. I have a ballpark idea what I want. He also told me that availability will be a lot better this time, so hopefully much less "panic mode".


well, he said that there will be 5 options on fb but i couldn't find the comment though. im in for the grey dial since the hands look better IMO


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

janusspiritius said:


> well, he said that there will be 5 options on fb but i couldn't find the comment though. im in for the grey dial since the hands look better IMO


That's right. There is a grey dial. Is there a pic of that on the website?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Didn't find they grey dial pics, would be interested to see the grey dial too.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

i took a ss but the site is not mobile friendly, you may wanna see it yourself. and as you can see im still reading this topic at 5am


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Any idea if it comes with leather or rubber straps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

e-mishka said:


> Any idea if it comes with leather or rubber straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually a Pelican style case (orange) and a rubber strap to go with bracelet. I assume this one will as well.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Bracelet and rubber strap in the isofrane style...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ill just leave these here (from OM site)










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A few more









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

It has matte black, Sunburst(Enamel Covered) and Mother of Pearl Dial.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

so i found justins comment and took a ss, there will be 5 different dials but with the hands there will be totally 12 different options


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

looks so nice, i wish the lug to lug was shorter.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Matt or sunburst? I need better pics I think. Some side by side maybe. the artsy angels are neat but I need comparative shots.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like all the options are up on Justin's website. Woo-hoo!

Lume vid here:


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great! I don't really see the difference between sunburst black and MOP in the pics. 
SB blue and gray look great too. 

OMG how am I going to decide this by tomorrow.


Thinking blue SB
Blasted hr and sec
Blue min hand


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Looks like all the options are up on Justin's website. Woo-hoo!
> 
> Lume vid here:


Looks awesome I'm 65/35 for ordering one, what type of quality can I expect from obris Morgan?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Looks awesome I'm 65/35 for ordering one, what type of quality can I expect from obris Morgan?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Quality is very solid. If you're familiar with micros like Raven and Boschett, it won't be at that level of finishing. Comparable to a company like Helm. But with an Elabore ETA and other components I would say this is the best value proposition I have seen. I am seriously considering getting two.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

So you are saying you think that the brushing and fit and finish will be less carefully done than Boschett or say Helson or Halios?

I really don't know. I have only seen Borealis.



Radar1 said:


> Quality is very solid. If you're familiar with micros like Raven and Boschett, it won't be at that level of finishing. Comparable to a company like Helm. But with an Elabore ETA and other components I would say this is the best value proposition I have seen. I am seriously considering getting two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

parsig9 said:


> So you are saying you think that the brushing and fit and finish will be less carefully done than Boschett or say Helson or Halios?
> 
> I really don't know. I have only seen Borealis.


My micro experience is limited to borealis, hexa, gavox and archimede. I've really got the desire to get a helm, obris Morgan and a seaforth all in hand so I can compare in hand quality. To me seaforth is still the best design around but I have the perception they are being made in the same factory as micros almost half the price, I just can't get over that. This is slightly out of my desired size but close enough to give it a shot.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I had a lot of micro brands since 2012 and an Obris Morgan Pradata among those .

The quality is really good, just a tiny notch under Helson, Halios and Benarus. The lume of OM watches is generally a bit weaker than the big names and the case is a bit less refined. 

For the casual buyer, you will be blown away by the quality. It is very comparable to a 700-800$ big name Swiss brand. Do not hesitate one moment, the quality is very high and the whole package value is simply impossible to beat. 

If you do the math, you'll see that the value is incredible. ETA 2824 is about 250$, a Pelican case is about 40$ and the included FedEx shipping is about 50$-70$ depending of the location. The guy is selling the whole kit for 379$, literally crushing the competition.

I'm ready for tomorrow morning!

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> So you are saying you think that the brushing and fit and finish will be less carefully done than Boschett or say Helson or Halios?
> 
> I really don't know. I have only seen Borealis.


It won't be at quite the same level, though still very good and virtually unbeatable in terms of value for dollar. I love OM products and this is not intended as a criticism in any way. I am 100% in on this one. Maybe two of them if I can't control myself well enough. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> It won't be at quite the same level, though still very good and virtually unbeatable in terms of value for dollar. I love OM products and this is not intended as a criticism in any way. I am 100% in on this one. Maybe two of them if I can't control myself well enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


This one looks really good, a bit above their past products.... at least judging from pictures

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't see any pics of the MOP dial, anyone seen it?


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Have not seen pics for this watch but this is the MOP dial on the Aegis-II. I would assume it will be similar. The dial is really dark and in many lighting situations looks black but in the right light, at the right angle it really shows its colors!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome, helps a lot. Looks very attractive. 


kscarrol said:


> Have not seen pics for this watch but this is the MOP dial on the Aegis-II. I would assume it will be similar. The dial is really dark and in many lighting situations looks black but in the right light, at the right angle it really shows its colors!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> This one looks really good, a bit above their past products.... at least judging from pictures
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I agree. Sapphire bezel, fantastic movement, great bracelet and clasp, and BGW9. And still less than $400 on short pre-order. I don't know how Justin will make any money on this one. Maybe a labour of love.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

kscarrol said:


> Have not seen pics for this watch but this is the MOP dial on the Aegis-II. I would assume it will be similar. The dial is really dark and in many lighting situations looks black but in the right light, at the right angle it really shows its colors!


wouw.! Now i have really no clue about which dial&hands combo i should buy.. Maybe a silly question bıt since i never had a watch with a MOP dial do you think it can be used as a daily beater or would it be too fancy with a casual shirt?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

All the dial and hand options are up on the website now. But the blue and MOP options are tough to differentiate from black in those pics. Note as well that the matte black dial option is found under the "custom" option nearer the bottom of the page.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

what color you leaning towards radar1?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> what color you leaning towards radar1?


My first choice will be the enamel black sunbrush. Still debating handset option. If I am not careful I will get a blue dial as well.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone know if the bracelet tapers? Have they in the past?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Obris Morgan quality is definitely better than Borealis, less QC issues, actually I've never had any at all. Amazing shipping speed and packaging. Pelican style vs a cardboard box? Borealis you feel they made the watch to a budget, Obris you feel like you are getting more than what you paid for. And I've had the Pradata, Explorer 2 X2, Aegis.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I was leaning towards the grey upon looking at my collection. However, the sunburst black really draws me in. 

Im contemplating customising the handsets and date but knowing how horrendous i am with colour combos, i might stick with the ones OB has on the website.

Current preference: Red minute and second hands. 

Wondering if the date option is White BG with RED font or Black font. Pictures and description do not match.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

For those unfamiliar with O/M's intepretation of "neon" red, IMHO it's more of a hot pink! That's if everything has maintained in the production sense and based on recent models (Pradata) use of neon red. Some may be fine with O/M's intepretation of that color palette I personally was not a big fan even though I still have the piece in my collection. Instead of neon red I wish Justin would perhaps try a neon orange instead, but then again I've been slightly prodding Justin to broden his selection of dial colors to include orange, yellow, green, brown and gray dials for a couple of years now and I'm just glad to see he's finally relented to include a gray dial for the Infinity series. I'll keep on dreaming with a side order of prodding and maybe one day Justin will want to taste the rainbow on some future and/or previous O/M projects ;-) .


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Still no ordering details for the *Matte Black* dial option posted yet...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GZee88 said:


> Still no ordering details for the *Matte Black* dial option posted yet...


Custom order









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks _vwg_... saw that on site but didn't see any pics like other dial choices.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

last 45 minutes guys  and i still have no clue about which dial&hands combo i should get


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

watchobs said:


> For those unfamiliar with O/M's intepretation of "neon" red, IMHO it's more of a hot pink! That's if everything has maintained in the production sense and based on recent models (Pradata) use of neon red. Some may be fine with O/M's intepretation of that color palette I personally was not a big fan even though I still have the piece in my collection. Instead of neon red I wish Justin would perhaps try a neon orange instead, but then again I've been slightly prodding Justin to broden his selection of dial colors to include orange, yellow, green, brown and gray dials for a couple of years now and I'm just glad to see he's finally relented to include a gray dial for the Infinity series. I'll keep on dreaming with a side order of prodding and maybe one day Justin will want to taste the rainbow on some future and/or previous O/M projects ;-) .


Thanks for posting this. I was torn between blue/yellow second hand and neon red second hand. You just tipped me to yellow/blue.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

762x51 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I was torn between blue/yellow second hand and neon red second hand. You just tipped me to yellow/blue.


Same here. Thought of the neon red combo but remembered vaguely how that turned out for the Aegis.

less than 15 min!


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

and website just crashed
update: maybe not, but slow


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Got it!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am in for these two...


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Got my order through. One black sunburst, blasted hour/minute, and yellow/blue second on the way.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Still can't connect to the website.
That's annoying...


----------



## cmm1246 (Aug 29, 2016)

I am so pumped. I got the grey sunburst with a blue second hand. I missed out on the Aegis II so I am happy I was able to snag one this time!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Order made!! 

MOP dial w/black hands + blue seconds.

Never had a MOP dial before, this one looks good based on their pics.

Good luck to all!!

Seb


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Got mine too, these 6am order windows are bad for my sleep lol. Glad it didn't turn into a frenzy like last time.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I snagged a Grey, also picked up one of those baby blue iso styled straps for 15 bucks. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

can't purchase ffs, site is down, could anyone buy one?


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

custom option sold out in 1 min

I'm out


Ridiculous


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

wtf, everything i wanted sold out


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

This will be my second watch from them, and I bet it's killer


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And I finally got through and ordered a Sunburst Grey Dial with the red (strong pink ?) second hand.

Good luck to others, and all hail to the mighty F5 key!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Keep refreshing.. The website crashed at 9am. I got mine in at 9.01am


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Went the custom route, gray dial, black hr. hand, blue minute, blue/yellow second. Now the anticipated shipping date. Hopefully my fellow WIS got there first choice ;-) !


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Getting through was hit-or-miss, but a little perseverence paid off. Scored one of the blue sunburst dials with blue minute hand and orange second hand. And I was doing so well with the whole, "be a good boy, don't order anything new" plan. LOL


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I don't see how they are sold out?!

i can still add some to my cart and I'm up to the paypal prompt...maybe it would'nt allow me to go further but it looks like there is still some time left.

S.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Well that was a waste of time getting up early this morning. All sold out right at 6am and I was clicking as fast as I can!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yeah me too.. i was trying to add to cart and it allowed me to... up till the Pay Now button.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keep trying. There was a huge buzz on this one but surely not 500 gone already.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

All gone I am now and forever sworn off this brand Helm is my new Guy from now on 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is it all sold out? I see everything still available to add to cart. I don't know if you can proceed to the checkout though. I can't wait to get my MOP to go with my MOP, I was panicking for a bit when the refresh didn't work. And it does seem like he has more watches this time? Bases on the number of pieces he listed there's about 200 watches. Which I think was more than the Aegis production run? I just hope the MOP is more visible than the Aegis. Does any one know if the watch is shipping in Sept or Oct? Is it an error on the website? I don't recall him taking that long to ship based on previous watches. Now back to bed everyone.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, I tried to get a custom order in at exactly 0800 CDT. It kept telling me it was sold out.

SO I am just SOL on this release as well.

I agree. Helm is my go to guy as well.

RMD


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

its all sold out amd i couldn't get one bcz paypal refused to pay... gj ffs


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Well that was a waste of time getting up early this morning. All sold out right at 6am and I was clicking as fast as I can!


They aren't sold out, keep trying. I purchased at 8:02 central and as of 8:17 still plenty available, it's not sold out its a website issue continue trying.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> yeah me too.. i was trying to add to cart and it allowed me to... up till the Pay Now button.


Same


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I am amazed nothing says sold out yet. I wonder if the quantities are BS...obviously he waits for orders to final assemble at least some of them, if not all.

Website is getting hammered, though. Get 'em while you can.

I bought the MOP with blasted hands.

edit: wait seriously are they sold out? If so, that might be the fastest one yet...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

phuchmileif said:


> I am amazed nothing says sold out yet. I wonder if the quantities are BS...obviously he waits for orders to final assemble at least some of them, if not all.
> 
> Website is getting hammered, though. Get 'em while you can.
> 
> I bought the MOP with blasted hands.


I have that in my cart now... wondering if i should go ahead with this.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

I was going to sit this one out but I signed up for a grey dial.

I need to buy some flowers for my wife on the way home. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

craigmorin4555 said:


> All gone I am now and forever sworn off this brand Helm is my new Guy from now on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Keep trying they aren't sold out seems to be a technical issue.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Talk about customer service, even in this frenzy Justin replied to my order confirmation email within 2 minutes of me sending it. Now really back to bed my job is done.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

That beauty








will join









and 









among my too many watches... As you see, for a change I didn't go blue (yeah, I don't have many grey dialed watches, so that will be my excuse for the Infinity ;-))


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

that's what i get for every combo.....


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Talk about customer service, even in this frenzy Justin replied to my order confirmation email within 2 minutes of me sending it. Now really back to bed my job is done.


Did you send him an email to confirm your order? 
I just received a confirmation from Paypal. Wondering if I should email him.


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Manage to buy one. Will see how this compared to helm. 
Can't really go wrong with this specs. 
Pre-sale sold out within 15mins.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

craigmorin4555 said:


> All gone I am now and forever sworn off this brand Helm is my new Guy from now on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Agreed Helm Watches Website easy to use and you know what is in stock. Bought 2 Helm Watches no problems.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I thought about Blue Sun Burst or Grey, but then my Ex2 is already Blue Sunburts and I'm a sucker for MOP, still never had a Grey Sunburst before, it looks really toolish.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It is true that he only had 200 for the pre-order and there is no doubt there was crazy interest. It seems you can add to cart but cannot checkout from there, so maybe they are all gone. It is still a very good buy at the regular price, but obviously not quite the insane buy.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Unreal, I had my cart ready to check out in under 3 minutes but all sold out. Guess OM doesn't want my money. No way he made all 500 available for pre-order and they were gone in less than 5 minutes. I am with you craigmorin4555, looks like Helm will be getting my $$$ for the blue Khuraburi.


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Placed order for Matte Black (about 9:10 EST)... hit PP...*'Not Available*'... bummer!!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Can't be compared, Helm doesn't offer Swiss ETA Top Grade for $379 shipped. It would be same as every other micro if they offered this much for the price. This is what I like about OB exclusivity. Real collectors pieces, kinda like Halios, you snooze you loose, and they offer customization at this price point too which is pretty unheard of.



WatchDialOrange said:


> Agreed Helm Watches Website easy to use and you know what is in stock. Bought 2 Helm Watches no problems.










Originally Posted by *craigmorin4555* 
_All gone I am now and forever sworn off this brand Helm is my new Guy from now on _


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Wasting 25mins furiously clicking the crashing website since it opened and can't get through, all sold out once I click the PayPal check out. Ffs


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I thought about Blue Sun Burst or Grey, but then my Ex2 is already Blue Sunburts and I'm a sucker for MOP, still never had a Grey Sunburst before, it looks really toolish.


My hexa Grey sunburst is awesome!!

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I was ready within one minute, already logged in into paypal and everything. No dice. Very upsetting. Never doing this again.


Metallman said:


> Unreal, I had my cart ready to check out in under 3 minutes but all sold out. Guess OM doesn't want my money. No way he made all 500 available for pre-order and they were gone in less than 5 minutes. I am with you craigmorin4555, looks like Helm will be getting my $$$ for the blue Khuraburi.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Had a nice dinner, and was sitting back and just waiting for the site to go live ...

Kept hitting F5 until 21.00 Hong Kong time, as we share the same local time.

Got my Sunburst Black with full sand-blasted handset !!!

And now the wait ...

Regards,


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Everyone commenting that they are done with this brand, and Helm this and that is just being silly. The last time the Helm Vanuatu came up for sale it was sold out quickly too. I remember getting the email it was in stock, and a half hour or so later it was out of stock again. These things happen when something is popular. Getting mad about it is ridiculous.....it's a watch. You win some, you lose some. |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

All three versions I was interested in are sold out.

First choice added to cart.... went to Paypal checkout....."SOLD OUT"

Second choice added to cart.... went to Paypal checkout....."SOLD OUT"

Third choice added to cart.... went to Paypal checkout....."SOLD OUT"

Hmmmm. This is one very good reason for traditional Preorders with other microbrand companies. You can order what you want.... and receive it.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

jamesezra said:


> Did you send him an email to confirm your order?
> I just received a confirmation from Paypal. Wondering if I should email him.


Same as you, just the PayPal confirmation message. But that message contains the info on the model ordered, so I guess that unless you've gone for a custom that is enough.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Metallman said:


> Unreal, I had my cart ready to check out in under 3 minutes but all sold out. Guess OM doesn't want my money. No way he made all 500 available for pre-order and they were gone in less than 5 minutes. I am with you craigmorin4555, looks like Helm will be getting my $$$ for the blue Khuraburi.


200 on pre-order. Can't go wrong with Helm either.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

O yea, can't all the guys who didn't pick one up at pre order get it at reg price? I'm not sure how they will do this as it has never happened before, usually once they sell out that is it.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

762x51 said:


> Everyone commenting that they are done with this brand, and Helm this and that is just being silly. The last time the Helm Vanuatu came up for sale it was sold out quickly too. I remember getting the email it was in stock, and a half hour or so later it was out of stock again. These things happen when something is popular. Getting mad about it is ridiculous.....it's a watch. You win some, you lose some. |>


It's similar to the bickering I've seen when CWard releases a batch of clearance price watches. 'I didn't get a $400 Trident so this brand is garbage!'


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

watchobs said:


> Went the custom route, gray dial, black hr. hand, blue minute, blue/yellow second. Now the anticipated shipping date. Hopefully my fellow WIS got there first choice ;-) !


I'm hoping (and anticipating) that I got in for the "Incabloc® Shock Absorber *First 200 Pcs" but I'll probably drop an e-mail to O/M to confirm how that went. Even if I didn't this is still a tremendous gift on a deal from O/M (Justin) and a big thanks and congrats to O/M for another home run of a offering.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Metallman said:


> Unreal, I had my cart ready to check out in under 3 minutes but all sold out. Guess OM doesn't want my money. No way he made all 500 available for pre-order and they were gone in less than 5 minutes. I am with you craigmorin4555, looks like Helm will be getting my $$$ for the blue Khuraburi.


The Khuraburi is also a great watch, at a great price. But I remember having stuggled to order the Vanuatu, too... 
A great watch, at an even greater price, advertised here to all the crazy WIS of this world is bound to be sold out quickly


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

There is no perfect system for this, frustrating I'm sure, but with limited numbers I guess all they could do is make the website handle more traffic and react quicker. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

All I got was PayPal confirmation, nothing from obris Morgan is that the same for the rest of you? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

watchobs said:


> I'm hoping (and anticipating) that I got in for the "Incabloc® Shock Absorber*First 200 Pcs" but I'll probably drop an e-mail to O/M to confirm how that went. Even if I didn't this is still a tremendous gift on a deal from O/M (Justin) and a big thanks and congrats to O/M for another home run of a offering.


Same here. Maybe they only opened up the preorder only for the first 200 with the Incabloc and that's why they sold out so quickly? Guess we will see soon enough.




JLS36 said:


> All I got was PayPal confirmation, nothing from obris Morgan is that the same for the rest of you?





JLS36 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Same.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> All I got was PayPal confirmation, nothing from obris Morgan is that the same for the rest of you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yep, same for me, and at least one other here... Just PayPal.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Pakz said:


> Same as you, just the PayPal confirmation message. But that message contains the info on the model ordered, so I guess that unless you've gone for a custom that is enough.


Awesome.

I sort of understand what you guys are talking about now.. i added the items in and was told "Not Available" at the last moment when i am about to click on pay.

The website should have stated it's sold out on the onset.

Still interested in Helm's blue rendition of Khuraburi


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> The Khuraburi is also a great watch, at a great price. But I remember having stuggled to order the Vanuatu, too...
> A great watch, at an even greater price, advertised here to all the crazy WIS of this world is bound to be sold out quickly


He had nearly 400 "likes" on his first Facebook notification for this model so there was a lot of exposure and interest. If I had missed out I would still pick one up at the regular price. There will be 300 more and less of a feeding frenzy.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Just for fun tried 2 different custom orders - gone and gone. Oh well wasn't completely on board with the larger case and font size but great price looking forward to the pics and impressions.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Tried again - NADA. I suspect that the OM website and PP are not getting along.

But, I am out. I was on the fence re: color combo's and apparently the hassle is not worth it to me. You guys enjoy and I mean that . Not being snarky.

RMD


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

That sucks...

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Sold out within 2 minutes from what I saw. That's ridiculous. ****ing flippers.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Confirmed now on Facebook that he sold all 200 pre-orders. The reg orders will open around mid-November.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

The fact that a very limited supply of an offering by a very popular micro-brand, at a mind-boggling price point, is sold out within minutes surprises anybody amazes me.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jonasbry said:


> The fact that a very limited supply of an offering by a very popular micro-brand, at a mind-boggling price point, is sold out within minutes surprises anybody amazes me.


I think most would agree with you, I think the frustration came in when you could add it to a cart but when check out came you couldn't, I imagine the feeling of deception or confusion sets in. Again no perfect system when demand out strip supply, you are going to have frustration no matter what.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

jonasbry said:


> The fact that a very limited supply of an offering by a very popular micro-brand, at a mind-boggling price point, is sold out within minutes surprises anybody amazes me.


1) There were no limits on how many pieces a single person could buy.

2) The first 200 have incabloc and the lower price. There will be 300 more in _November _at a higher price without incabloc. The first batch ship in _October._

Those two factors are like a flippers dream. Just watch, these will be $700-800 or more on the forums and Ebay within days of arrival.


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

I tried, SOL. But.....there will always be another watch to buy....


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Order made!!
> 
> MOP dial w/black hands + blue seconds.
> 
> ...


Me too!

Model : Infinity D.017.01.A-BMOP01 
Item# D01701A-BMOP01 Detail: Brush Finishing | Black Bezel | Black MOP Dial | Black & White Date | Black Hour Hand : Black Minute Hand | Full Light Blue Second Hand | Stainless Steel Bracelet | Extra Rubber Strap


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Missed out again...oh well 
200 in 2:00 is unbelievable, unless people bought multiple pieces. (Flippers)


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah, i was at a check out process entering my payment info and still was not able to get one


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

i also believe people bought more than 1, i was logged in to paypal, i had the watch 5sec after the sale was released, took me maybe 30sec to go to checkout and BAM.! sold out.. afterwards I tried several other dial&hands combos but they were all sold out.. that's really frustrating..


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

They showed the total availability for pre order of each watch with the exception Grey which was 30 units the rest were all 10-15, still 200 watches I'm a few minutes is impressive. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Pakz said:


> The Khuraburi is also a great watch, at a great price. But I remember having stuggled to order the Vanuatu, too...
> A great watch, at an even greater price, advertised here to all the crazy WIS of this world is bound to be sold out quickly


True, the Vanuatu sold out quickly but Helm learned from that. The Khuraburi did not sell out in minutes, in fact it took a week or so before the most popular combination was sold out and even now you can still get one if you want the C3 lume w/10:00 crown. More impressive (to me anyway) was no pre-order/Kickstarter funding was necessary and Helm seemed to have plenty on hand for those that wanted them.

Let the flippers have them, you won't see me shelling out top dollar to own a OM as there are plenty of other places I can spend my watch $$$. Doc Vail has a the DevilRay coming soon and it too has a Swiss movement for not much more than the regular price OM.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I bought two. I don't see that as a crime. I do think it would be wrong if anyone was allowed to buy mass quantities, and asked Justin specifically about that. He said he would cancel any such orders. I bought two of the Gen 1 Aegis, and don't see this as any different. If I do flip one, someone will benefit down the line.


----------



## WolfZ (Mar 25, 2016)

Well guys, I made it. Got one finally, a great diver watch and with ETA and OM. I've waited a long time for the Aevig Huldra v2 but still it's not out. Couldn't hold anymore on seeing this fantastic deal.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

I have to say , I don't really jump on pre orders often but when I do it's always a frustrating experience. From watches that don't meet my expectations or times like this when the watch sells out ridiculously fast. Good for them but if it's that popular why not make more ? I am never going to be on my edge of my seat banging away on my computer to beat others at a $400 watch but then again I didn't get the watch and others did. I do think that on principle I will not purchase the "Regular " and inferior version for more money . There is ALWAYS another coming though !


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> 1) There were no limits on how many pieces a single person could buy.
> 
> 2) The first 200 have incabloc and the lower price. There will be 300 more in _November _at a higher price without incabloc. The first batch ship in _October._
> 
> Those two factors are like a flippers dream. Just watch, these will be $700-800 or more on the forums and Ebay within days of arrival.


Not likely but i can see $50+/- premiums

Either way I'm not a future target for the speculators.....but to those that are speculators.....if you can sell for $700 then good for you......if you choose to make your pieces available at good deals to a fellow WIS, then thanks in advance.

No matter what....its just a watch......one that i wish i was able to order, lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Goalie said:


> I have to say , I don't really jump on pre orders often but when I do it's always a frustrating experience. From watches that don't meet my expectations or times like this when the watch sells out ridiculously fast. *Good for them but if it's that popular why not make more* ? I am never going to be on my edge of my seat banging away on my computer to beat others at a $400 watch but then again I didn't get the watch and others did. There is ALWAYS another coming though !


Well, that's pretty obvious. You have enough money to fund the making of 200 watches, not 300 or 500. You think you can sell about 500 such watches. You don't know what dial combination is going to be the most popular... Then you buy from the factories 200 pieces, you sell them in a flash sale before the finishing is done (you have paid for pieces but not for full labour) and with the money raised that way you can pay for the 300 more pieces (or a part of them) and you also collect the information on what dial is going to be most popular.

Obviously one possible way to pre-finance a new watch. You can also do it Borealis' way and make the pre-order loooong before the watches are sold, but the preorder is only for half the final price. You can do it Doc Vail's way with preorders starting long before the production but with prices growing progressively. You can do it Helm way and no pre-order, just a final product to buy or not to buy. You can do it Kickstarter's way and start collecting funds/promises long before anything exists at all...

The choice between these multiple methods depends on how much you're averse to risk, how much you have a strong following ready to commit a long time in advance, and mostly on how much money you have at your disposal at the beginning to finance the whole thing.

For those who say the whole batch was gone in 2mn, at 13:04 I still couldn't connect to the website and at 13:07 I made my order... It wasn't until about 13:10 that people got blocked at the paypal stage for most if not all models. Very quick for sure, but not a "flash".

The only problem I see was that the site was not calibrated correctly for the amount of traffic the opening of the preorders and kept on crashing more or less and you needed to hit f5 frenetically until you could see the models, then click on "add to cart" then pay ASAP. It may have been also a case where having added the watch to the cart was not enough to secure it, and people were surprised to find that once they had decided between the two or three models they had "added to cart" and they wanted to make the purchase, it was too late. I feel for you but it might have been a wiser choice to do like I did, look at the whole set of models yesterday, make up your mind and then be ready to pounce on the prey like a famished jaguar when the page was up.

Anyway, it's not cool for those who missed the opportunity but it's hardly fair to blame OM for their success. That's not really something they could plan.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

watchobs said:


> I'm hoping (and anticipating) that I got in for the "Incabloc® Shock Absorber *First 200 Pcs" but I'll probably drop an e-mail to O/M to confirm how that went. Even if I didn't this is still a tremendous gift on a deal from O/M (Justin) and a big thanks and congrats to O/M for another home run of a offering.


Since there were only 200 pieces available on preorder i am assuming they will all have it.

Al


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Pakz said:


> I feel for you but it might have been a wiser choice to do like I did, look at the whole set of models yesterday, make up your mind and then be ready to pounce on the prey like a famished jaguar when the page was up.


Sorry couldnt help myself

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

First, at exactly 13:00 tried a custom one. Went to paypal and the credit card was refused for some reason (not linked correctly to PayPal). So I figured I will pay with cc directly. Tried again (around 13:01) and all custom ones were gone. Went in order: matte dial, sunburst dial, blue, all gone. At around 13:04 I said let's try the grey one and purchase went ok (I also had to manually add the cc no, shipping address, personal data etc). All the time the site was not down for me. Grey dial was not my 1st (2nd or 3rd choice) but I think I like it.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

I went to sleep planning to buy the MOP/black hands combo. Woke up before the order opened thinking naah, I already have a Tempest Commodore with similar hands and bezel (Why do I need this?). I guess I saved myself the frustration of probably not getting one anyway.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I give up on Obris Morgan but I'm happy for all you that bought one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

I do find it pretty remarkable that they sold out all the MOPs so fast without actually having any photos of the MOP dial on the website. Like many of you, I went on there right when the preorder started, took a few minutes saying to myself "Is that MOP , or just black?" and then they were gone. I guess the positive is that hopefully those of you in the fortunate 200 will post some pics when you receive yours, I'll get to benefit from seeing those, and then get one for only 60 bucks more and hopefully delivered more quickly than during preorder. A man can dream!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

footie said:


> I do find it pretty remarkable that they sold out all the MOPs so fast without actually having any photos of the MOP dial on the website. Like many of you, I went on there right when the preorder started, took a few minutes saying to myself "Is that MOP , or just black?" and then they were gone. I guess the positive is that hopefully those of you in the fortunate 200 will post some pics when you receive yours, I'll get to benefit from seeing those, and then get one for only 60 bucks more and hopefully delivered more quickly than during preorder. A man can dream!


There were photos of the MOP near the bottom of the list, with two stock handset options. This is one of those versions from his webpage. MOP is always difficult to differentiate from black without a perfect lighting angle and all of them used the same angle.

Only 10 of each = 20 were available.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks. That's the pic I was looking at trying to figure out if it was MOP or not. If the angle doesn't show off the MOP in a way that's distinguishable from basic black, my suggestion would be for him to try a different camera angle. Then again, it doesn't seem to matter, everyone bought them anyway.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Yep, same for me, and at least one other here... Just PayPal.


I received PP right away, and then an email confirmation from OM about an hour later. I did as you suggested and had the two stock models I liked best picked out well in advance. I briefly considered a custom order before it opened, but am glad I didn't go there or may have gotten nothing. I had to refresh a couple of times, then had both options in my basket within about 15 seconds, and checked out through PP. I was done at 9:01 or so.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I received PP right away, and then an email confirmation from OM about an hour later. I did as you suggested and had the two stock models I liked best picked out well in advance. I briefly considered a custom order before it opened, but am glad I didn't go there or may have gotten nothing. I had to refresh a couple of times, then had both options in my basket within about 15 seconds, and checked out through PP. I was done at 9:01 or so.


Hum... now I'm a bit stressed... I only ever got the PayPal confirmation mail, nothing from OM.
I'll let the night pass and tomorrow I'll shoot a mail if still nothing...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm I never thought about that icabloc thing. So only the pre order watches have the movement cover?the rest will not? I wonder how antimagnetic it will be. Like you can put the watch next to speakers and it doesn't get magnetized? I do like the design and engraving of the case back and how he put the lettering on the bevel of the case back but I do wished he showed off the Eta movement a bit more with a display caseback considering it is top grade.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Hum... now I'm a bit stressed... I only ever got the PayPal confirmation mail, nothing from OM.
> I'll let the night pass and tomorrow I'll shoot a mail if still nothing...


I have no doubt I got in very early, and there are 200 to process. I am sure you will be fine. He is always good about answering if you have any issue.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats to those that got in on this one - seems like fantastic specs for the price. I got shut out, but when one door closes another one opens - I'll save my watch funds for the next purchase (possibly H2O V7750 or NTH Devil Ray). I'm not going to wait for Round 2 of this game - it's crazy how fast these sold out - not into having to speed order just to get a damn watch when I have plenty in the collection to enjoy already. This will probably be my first and last attempt to purchase an Obris Morgan.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Did you get an order number from PayPal? I got mine instantly + the transaction showed up immediately on my paypal history.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Did you get an order number from PayPal? I got mine instantly + the transaction showed up immediately on my paypal history.


I think Pakz is waiting on a confirmation email from [email protected].


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Not sure if you will get one, I actually emailed them confirming my order and Justin responded back almost immediately.

They just posted this BTW, not sure what the dial options are as I can't make out if it is MOP but there are a lot of other dials in the video, not sure what watch they are for, there is a very light sunburst blue.






:think::think:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Not sure if you will get one, I actually emailed them confirming my order and Justin responded back almost immediately.
> 
> They just posted this BTW, not sure what the dial options are as I can't make out if it is MOP but there are a lot of other dials in the video, not sure what watch they are for, there is a very light sunburst blue.
> 
> ...


I did get a confirmation email, but it took a little while. I also had Justin confirm via FB messenger that my order had gone through correctly prior to the email arriving.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I got PayPal confirmation immediately and obris Morgan email 4 hours later. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm I never thought about that icabloc thing. So only the pre order watches have the movement cover?the rest will not? I wonder how antimagnetic it will be. Like you can put the watch next to speakers and it doesn't get magnetized? I do like the design and engraving of the case back and how he put the lettering on the bevel of the case back but I do wished he showed off the Eta movement a bit more with a display caseback considering it is top grade.


Well the incabloc is a shock absorbing system that prevents the balance wheel from being moved around its axis when there's a shock. It's a patented type of spring the jewel is mounted on that will make the timing more consistent even if the watch is subjected to strong accelerations. The watches without the incabloc will most likely have the similar albeit slightly inferior Etachoc system.

The anti magnetic cover is another story altogether and will be on all watches It's a soft steel cage around the movement that limits the exposure of said movement to magnetic fields. As such it requires a closed back.

Finally the movement advertised is the second level "élaboré" which is nice but not superbly finished, not the "top" or "chronomètre" which are better and better finished...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Congrats to those that got in on this one - seems like fantastic specs for the price. I got shut out, but when one door closes another one opens - I'll save my watch funds for the next purchase (possibly H2O V7750 or NTH Devil Ray). I'm not going to wait for Round 2 of this game - it's crazy how fast these sold out - not into having to speed order just to get a damn watch when I have plenty in the collection to enjoy already. This will probably be my first and last attempt to purchase an Obris Morgan.


And yes I was probably getting the devil ray, but switched to this last moment, totally different watches but coming from the same wallet.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I think Pakz is waiting on a confirmation email from [email protected].


Yes.
I got the PayPal mail almost immediately and the transaction shows on my account... But nothing from OM directly.

I guess I'm not the only one and that you Radar1 are the exception more than the rule at this point...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Yes.
> I got the PayPal mail almost immediately and the transaction shows on my account... But nothing from OM directly.
> 
> I guess I'm not the only one and that you Radar1 are the exception more than the rule at this point...
> ...


My bad. It took just over two hours for the email.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This was just posted on the OM FB page (which includes a graphic of the sales and times):

Dear Gents,

This is the sales report of this pre-order event.
We received 
3 2 pieces order and 
1 3 pieces order
I completely believe this is very reasonable of 2 - 3 pieces order when there are 12 variation.
Besides, All the others are 1 pieces order.
This's very similar to last run of Aegis-II. 
There are just very skillful and lighting fast finger.

Big thanks for all of yours support and interested the event once again 







?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm I haven't gotten the automatic response from ob.....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like my double order was #16, and went through at 9:01.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

I refreshed the page a few times at exactly 6:00 a.m. PDT (looking at an atomic time webpage). The page didn't load correctly a few times but managed to fully load after like 3 tries. I added a MOP dial to my cart and proceeded to pay with Paypal. It went pretty smoothly. I received a Paypal payment confirmation email at 6:01 a.m. PDT.

Still did not receive any confirmation emails from directly from Justin/OM. Did not send any emails asking to confirm my order. I'll wait until this evening to send one if I still haven't received one by then.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Apparently from some FB comments, the confirmation mails are slowly arriving. Plenty of people didn't get them yet, some got them shortly after the purchase, some got them just minutes ago it seems.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> This was just posted on the OM FB page (which includes a graphic of the sales and times):
> 
> Dear Gents,
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, so someone placed an order for 32 pieces. And someone else placed an order for 13 pieces. And this is OK with Obris Morgan.

It is no wonder the individual collector couldn't get the watch they wanted.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Congrats to those that got in on this one - seems like fantastic specs for the price. I got shut out, but when one door closes another one opens - I'll save my watch funds for the next purchase (possibly H2O V7750 or NTH Devil Ray). I'm not going to wait for Round 2 of this game - it's crazy how fast these sold out - not into having to speed order just to get a damn watch when I have plenty in the collection to enjoy already. This will probably be my first and last attempt to purchase an Obris Morgan.


I fully agree with you! It looks like deja vu all over again, trying to get one of the Infinity pre-order pieces. I'm glad I didn't get up at 6AM to try to get one! There are plenty of other fine choices out there-too many for my budget, actually.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DEMO111 said:


> Hmmmm, so someone placed an order for 32 pieces. And someone else placed an order for 13 pieces. And this is OK with Obris Morgan.
> 
> It is no wonder the individual collector couldn't get the watch they wanted.


No it say 3 people ordered 2 watches and one person ordered 3 the rest were all singles. So 95.5% of the watches sold were one watch to one person.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Hmmmm, so someone placed an order for 32 pieces. And someone else placed an order for 13 pieces. And this is OK with Obris Morgan.
> 
> It is no wonder the individual collector couldn't get the watch they wanted.


I think he meant 3x2 and 1x3 orders, Dave. So 9 in total only sold by multiple order.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> I think he meant 3x2 and 1x3 orders, Dave. So 9 in total only sold by multiple order.


Ahhhh. OK.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> No it say 3 people ordered 2 watches and one person ordered 3 the rest were all singles. So 95.5% of the watches sold were one watch to one person.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's correct, and from his FB graphic many watches went to different buyers between 9:00 - 9:01. I don't think it should be all that surprising given that it would cost any one of us around $275 just to buy that grade of ETA. Ridiculous bargain at $379.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

I was able to score a black sunburst with blue minute and yellow second.









Went back for a matte black, but they were gone. Had the grey sunburst ready for order placement, but decided to stop at one. Looking forward to getting my hands on my first OM. Hopefully it proves to be a keeper.


----------



## WolfZ (Mar 25, 2016)

Waiting still, I got the PayPal confirmation only, Dropped in an Email too nothing as of now. Only transaction ID on PayPal even the money isn't charged at bank..worried.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So I was tempted by this one but knew it would be a mess getting one. Even at regular price it's a solid deal. My question is will it be the same gong show when they get out of pre-order (something I despise)? Been in this hobby too long to sit at the keyboard and be a pre order sniper for these watches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> So I was tempted by this one but knew it would be a mess getting one. Even at regular price it's a solid deal. My question is will it be the same gong show when they get out of pre-order (something I despise)? Been in this hobby too long to sit at the keyboard and be a pre order sniper for these watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There's no other way if someone really wants one. It posed no problem for me but you need to know exactly what you want ahead of time and be fast and decisive. By far his nicest offering and I am excited. I will say I think it may wear large given the 43mm x 14.5mm and those notable crown guards. Just like the 41mm Hydronconquest wears bigger than spec. Big crown guards matter.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I thought it would be big too, but hopefully it won't be, apparently this is a 6.5" wrist and there is little to no over hang. Looks like a 42mm< watch



Radar1 said:


> There's no other way if someone really wants one. It posed no problem for me but you need to know exactly what you want ahead of time and be fast and decisive. By far his nicest offering and I am excited. I will say I think it may wear large given the 43mm x 14.5mm and those notable crown guards. Just like the 41mm Hydronconquest wears bigger than spec. Big crown guards matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> I thought it would be big too, but hopefully it won't be, apparently this is a 6.5" wrist and there is little to no over hang. Looks like a 42mm< watch


Well, the lug-to-lug is 3mm less than the Aegis, but I know that it is also 43 vs 42, 3mm thicker, and those crown guards will add to the bulk. I think it will be ok, with significant wrist presence.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I tried to get the Aegis earlier this year and no luck. I was at my job at the moment on LTE cellular network.

This time, I was lucky to have a day off and at-home. I knew what I wanted and like on boxing day, I ran through the site and added the watch to my cart and immediately paid. I was done within. about 30 seconds!! I used the old desktop with a direct LAN Ethernet connection to the modem, took no chances. Can't beat low ping when it matters!!

S.


Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Zeissman (Oct 12, 2016)

I could not even get in. I kept getting server unavailable message starting at 6am pdt. Frustrating.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

I finally got an order confirmation from Obris Morgan at 8:22 p.m. PDT... approximately 14 hours after my Paypal payment confirmation email lol


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll have to admitt to being a little perplaxed in regards to why (outside of newer WIS) folks continue to be suprised by O/M's long held practice of the fastest gunslinger gets the prize on the release day of their newest models. If you go back to any WUS thread that features O/M's newest release over the last 5+ years you repeatedly see a number of folks that are frustrated with not getting in before sellout. And yes it does seem that Justin & Co. have repeatedly professed to having improved the ordering process but it always seems to work out that there's a bunch that couldn't get in before the adsurdly quick sell out of a much desired O/M. Note to self! Unless I know that O/M miracously produces a 1-2000 number of pre-production pieces than I better tweak my trigger finger before I meet up with the O/M version of '12 o'clock high" and it's auto-bot points its itchy trigger finger in my rejected c.c. direction. Other wise I should consider my choice to now be buried in the infamous O/M 6ft. under, soldout/dead deal plot of lost oppurtunities. I'll than reject O/M, vent, move onto the next best deal, have O/M come up with another "i've got to have it" new model, repeat, reject, vent, move on , etc. etc. etc......... Either that or work much harder on my "I'll take you out with my itchy" WIS trigger finger, and get that prized O/M. And than I'll remind myself that I'm getting myself all worked up over a *&*& watch, repeat, consider rehab, convince myself there's nothing wrong with my hobby and so on and so on ;-)
























Apparently my trigger finger worked out this time. Confirmation e-mail from O/M/Justin for my special order:



Order Date:11/9/2017Shipping Date:16/10/2017

Model DetailsModel No.Total AmountD01701A-Custom Detail: Sunburst Grey Dial | B&W Date | Black H | Blue M | Blue/Yel SInfinity D.017.01.A-Custom379.00 USD
 

Now the wait for the Oct. 16th shipping date.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ho ho... I'm getting more and more anxious as time passes since it seems everyone and their cousins are getting confirmation emails and I'm still waiting on an empty mail box...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And about 10mn after that message I got my confirmation mail...
I guess I was among the last to go through the system and order!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Still waiting for my confirmation e mail, though ...

Only got the Paypal one last night.

Regards,


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The only complaint I see on specs is the lack of drilled lugs. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

JLS36 said:


> The only complaint I see on specs is the lack of drilled lugs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I request this as well and Justin replied that it was not possible with this model.

Moot point for me. Shut out of the pre-order.

RMD


----------



## WolfZ (Mar 25, 2016)

Okay finally got an email confirmation from OM, After 24Hrs EDT exactly haha, looks like MOP crowd are getting the confirmation last.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

WolfZ said:


> Okay finally got an email confirmation from OM, After 24Hrs EDT exactly haha, looks like MOP crowd are getting the confirmation last.


I have a MOP ordered and got my confirmation email from OM about 3 hours after I placed my order FWIW.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I feel like he treated the confirmation mails in the chronological order of the purchases.
I got my confirmation at order +23h and got in the system and paid at about 13:08 GMT. Those who managed to place an order right at the beginning received theirs 2 or 3 hours after the deed...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Pakz said:


> I feel like he treated the confirmation mails in the chronological order of the purchases.
> I got my confirmation at order +23h and got in the system and paid at about 13:08 GMT. Those who managed to place an order right at the beginning received theirs 2 or 3 hours after the deed...


That wasn't true in my case. I received my Paypal confirmation at 9:02a EST Mon and received the official confirmation email from Justin at 2:04a EST Tues.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I do not think they follow any order too. I received my paypal confirmation 9:01:57 and received my OB confirmation about 2 am today.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Just for the record, wanted one, tried, could not get it .

Saved myself some money, seems someone is watching after me as I lost two watches today on the bay.

Now eagerly awaiting for your pics to decide if it is worth it to wait better prepared for the "normal" sale.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ivo P said:


> Just for the record, wanted one, tried, could not get it .
> 
> Saved myself some money, seems someone is watching after me as I lost two watches today on the bay.
> 
> Now eagerly awaiting for your pics to decide if it is worth it to wait better prepared for the "normal" sale.


If it's any consolation, I would still be getting one at $439 had I missed out on pre-order.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

smille76 said:


> I have a MOP ordered and got my confirmation email from OM about 3 hours after I placed my order FWIW.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Show off.

Got mine almost exactly 24 hours after i ordered. But i got it.

Al


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Ivo P said:


> Just for the record, wanted one, tried, could not get it .
> 
> Saved myself some money, seems someone is watching after me as I lost two watches today on the bay.
> 
> Man at first I thought you were at a beach and lost them.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Al30909 said:


> Show off.
> 
> Got mine almost exactly 24 hours after i ordered. But i got it.
> 
> Al


Tried to help and give my experience; not trying to get a medal or any form of recognition.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

OK, it finally came !!!

Checked one last time before turning in for the night, and it had arrived ... about 24hrs after the Paypal notification.

My first OB ...

Honestly, I did not even expect to snag one, since my internet connection is very slow and sometimes erratic ! Have tried my luck before on these "feeding frenzy" pre-orders without success ... usually all gone before I can even get in !

This time around, I had studied all the options well in advance, like @Pakz said, and knew which one I wanted. Then was just sitting there tapping on F5 the last few minutes until it went live. The instant it came on, although the site was not really loading properly, could not even see the pictures yet, I just hit the add to cart, view cart, then the Paypal, and fortunately it went through smoothly ! 

Was initially a bit worried whether I got the right one, in all the rush, since could not even see the pictures yet, but the description in the Paypal receipt was spot on, thankfully ...

Originally wanted the matte black dial, but until the very last minute, it was not updated yet. When it did show, it wasn't the combo I wanted, and I didn't want to waste valuable time with the custom one ... Went with the sunburst black dial instead.

All good !

Regards,


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Can't wait for these to ship! This is my 6th Obris Morgan. Went with the sunburst grey dial, blasted hour and minute hand and the blue/red tipped second hand. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Managed to snag myself a grey sunburst dial.
Looking forward to receiving it.
I got my confirmation 2 hours after sale time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Is it not a bit odd that not a long time ago we were all told Swatch was closing it's doors to supply of ETA movements which in turn should push up it's prices and here we has an ETA 2824 watch at a ridiculously cheap price...... Am I missing something or has Swatch changed their mind?

No wonder this thing gone mental, BTW lovely watch.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ from what I've read they had a over supply and low demand for Swiss watches. Look at the Glycine or Hamilton for $200 that has Eta inside. And we did recently start getting more a10, sw500 and stp Swiss movements in watches.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ from what I've read they had a over supply and low demand for Swiss watches. Look at the Glycine or Hamilton for $200 that has Eta inside. And we did recently start getting more a10, sw500 and stp Swiss movements in watches.


It's just I recall Chris from Lumtec saying something along the lines of ETA movements had become very rare and expensive and this stuck in my mind that whilst other swiss companies were still continuing to supply Swatch were not, I just thought they had a change of heart that's all.

Whilst I'm definitely not a movement snob I still reckon ETA movements have one of the nicest feels when winding the crown something I can't say about the 9015.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

While there is still a strong preference among many for the Swiss ETA movement, I find the Miyota 9015 to be equally as good and a lot less expensive.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

gaopa said:


> While there is still a strong preference among many for the Swiss ETA movement, I find the Miyota 9015 to be equally as good and a lot less expensive.


9015 is a great movement, Bill. And in my experience more accurate than base 2824-2's out of the box. But just something about the way the ETA winds...

Did you get in on the new OM?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> 9015 is a great movement, Bill. And in my experience more accurate than base 2824-2's out of the box. But just something about the way the ETA winds...
> 
> Did you get in on the new OM?


You are right about the way an ETA movement winds, Don. They are great movements.

No, I did not get in on the pre-order for the Infinity. I'm eager to hear about it from those who did.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

gaopa said:


> While there is still a strong preference among many for the Swiss ETA movement, I find the Miyota 9015 to be equally as good and a lot less expensive.


Got 3 with 9015 movement and love all of them, finding them very accurate more so than the ETA equivalent but on each the wind feels grainy compared to the buttery smoothness of the ETA.

Not wanting to sidetrack the thread but would love someone more knowledgeable than myself to explain why this is.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Personally, I'm very eager to compare the 2824 Elabore to the STP 1-11 I have. Can't wait for this thing to ship. |>


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Stp winds very clicky, it's not a smooth wind. I still like eta, much quieter than 9015 on the wrist. And seems more accurate than my sw200.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Not much incentive to try for in November, more expensive after waiting and a lesser movement!
Seems foolish too me to pay more for a watch after missing the preorder a get less.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mekenical said:


> Not much incentive to try for in November, more expensive after waiting and a lesser movement!
> Seems foolish too me to pay more for a watch after missing the preorder a get less.


I thought the watch was identical now and November, that's not the case?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> I thought the watch was identical now and November, that's not the case?


I think he's referring to the lack of Incabloc in the 2nd batch.



AVS_Racing said:


> Stp winds very clicky, it's not a smooth wind. I still like eta, much quieter than 9015 on the wrist. And seems more accurate than my sw200.


Interesting, my STP winds very smoothly albeit very tight feeling after about 10 winds. Not clicky at all.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Stp winds very clicky, it's not a smooth wind. I still like eta, much quieter than 9015 on the wrist. And seems more accurate than my sw200.


+1 on the STP. I have 2 of them, they are both very accurate but not a great feel when winding them. Reminds me of a Seagull movement when winding them.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Not much incentive to try for in November, more expensive after waiting and a lesser movement!
> Seems foolish too me to pay more for a watch after missing the preorder a get less.


I think it is still a great buy at $439, Ken.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes, it's hard to describe. Like a coarse wind with resistance that comes in clicks, and doesn't want to wind any further. Not a smooth continuous motion unlike eta and 9015. Makes it feel cheap and not pleasant.



smille76 said:


> +1 on the STP. I have 2 of them, they are both very accurate but not a great feel when winding them. Reminds me of a Seagull movement when winding them.
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Not much incentive to try for in November, more expensive after waiting and a lesser movement!
> Seems foolish too me to pay more for a watch after missing the preorder a get less.


I agree and I look at Kickstarter the same way. I just don't feel like paying the extra coin for the same watch. It just feels like getting screwed over. There's obviously strong demand so why not sell it again at the same price?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

HapaHapa said:


> I agree and I look at Kickstarter the same way. I just don't feel like paying the extra coin for the same watch. It just feels like getting screwed over. There's obviously strong demand so why not sell it again at the same price?


Think you answered yourself. Strong demand this watch is a deal anywhere under $500, and if you look at the price of other similar speced watches maybe more, I agree it sucks if you didn't get it, but $50.00 shouldn't turn you away in the end its still a great watch by a company with a proven track record and a loyal following. Plenty of micros would sell a watch with this movement well higher in price.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Again I'm gonna have to draw a comparison to Chris Ward: is the Trident a solid watch at $700-800? Many would argue that it is. But let's face it; most of the people on WUS are not paying that. We got them in 40-50% sales.

If those watches tickle your fancy, you're going to jump at a 40% sale. You're not going to be *****ing that $450 is a ludicrous price just because some other people got it for 400.

The only valid argument that can be made is that the prices should just be averaged out so nobody gets boned. In the case of the Infinity, that would be $409 for all 500 in the run.

And while it's a fair point to be made...in the grand scheme of things, you're still *****ing about $30. You're haggling over a dinner at Applebees. With a coupon. And a garbage tip.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

My alarm didn't go off at 5:55 pst :think::-| ugggh
I was jonsing for one of the MOP's.
Hopefully I can catch one on the second batch.
When is the next release date and at what time? Has it been announced yet and where can I find the info since it doesn't seem to be on his site.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Chronohound said:


> My alarm didn't go off at 5:55 pst :think::-| ugggh
> I was jonsing for one of the MOP's.
> Hopefully I can catch one on the second batch.
> When is the next release date and at what time? Has it been announced yet and where can I find the info since it doesn't seem to be on his site.


I read it was mid November, no specifics yet though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

HapaHapa said:


> I agree and I look at Kickstarter the same way. I just don't feel like paying the extra coin for the same watch. It just feels like getting screwed over. There's obviously strong demand so why not sell it again at the same price?


Because he takes a razor thin profit margin on the first 200 as a means to help fund the next 300. It's similar to how many of the other funding mechanisms described work, with some obvious differences. I doubt he made much outright profit at all on the pre-sale, but did raise capital to help finish the run.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Because he takes a razor thin profit margin on the first 200 as a means to help fund the next 300. It's similar to how many of the other funding mechanisms described work, with some obvious differences. I doubt he made much outright profit at all on the pre-sale, but did raise capital to help finish the run.


I reckon if you fix the price for both pre-sale and post but offer things like an extra strap of some quality instead of the usual crap would be a better idea, that way both customers feel they are getting a good deal but those prepared to get in first get extra goodies.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The way OM, Helm, and Halios do their sales mechanism may not be perfect but better than the long preorders that so many others employ.

For OM a $50 jump from 1st preorder to retail is really small. One very popular micro here on WUS that uses preorders sells hundreds of dollars less for the prorder than later when sold at retail. So preorder is a REALLY good deal but such a big jump if i missed the preorder would be much more prohibitive than what OM is asking. They use a tiered preorder process where the price could fluctuate more than $50 from beginning to end of the preorder. Another popular micro uses a preorder but offers a minimal 5% avg savings to let them borrow your money for 9 months. No thanks. Even Amazon is using variable pricing models. I'm not sure there is a perfect consumer friendly model enywhere.

But i really appreciate the "i give you money ...... you give me product right away" model the very best. Helm and Nodus are two micros that i have recently come across that employ that method. Halios has always done that with a minimal delay to get all orders processed. OM seems to be following suit.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I reckon if you fix the price for both pre-sale and post but offer things like an extra strap of some quality instead of the usual crap would be a better idea, that way both customers feel they are getting a good deal but those prepared to get in first get extra goodies.


That would be another viable approach. But I don't really have an issue with how he did this. To me, $439 is still a fantastic value for what he has built. Some companies offer a great price on pre-order (which you have to then wait months for), and set their "regular" price significantly higher than pre-order (and maybe significantly higher than it should be - to give the illusion that the pre-order is a must buy).


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Om has one of the shortest wait times in the industry. From pre order to shipment. I rather do this than pay half up front for a discount then wait 9 months + unless you pay again for express shipping to have a bracelet that doesn't fit. Sure the price is up $50 but a lot of micros charges shipping on top. So it pretty much works out to be the same.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> That would be another viable approach. But I don't really have an issue with how he did this. To me, $439 is still a fantastic value for what he has built. Some companies offer a great price on pre-order (which you have to then wait months for), and set their "regular" price significantly higher than pre-order (and maybe significantly higher than it should be - to give the illusion that the pre-order is a must buy).


I don't think it's the price difference that is the complaint, it's the lack of extras to the movement.... if you happen to miss the pre-sale you are paying more for a slightly inferior product, or Am I missing something?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I don't think it's the price difference that is the complaint, it's the lack of extras to the movement.... if you happen to miss the pre-sale you are paying more for a slightly inferior product, or Am I missing something?


I have heard a myriad of complaints. It would seem to me that he managed to score a bulk deal on Elabores, and a proportion of those had the Incabloc. He offered those up in the pre-order run as an additional enticement. None were sold prior to his pre-order (as seems to have been the case for the Aegis II), so everyone with reliable internet had the same shot at getting in on the first ones. I would have been disappointed had I not, but would simply have waited until November to get a still solid deal on the non-Incabloc version at a slightly higher price. There is no question that the folks who got the pre-order got an exceptional deal, but I don't think it means that Justin handled it poorly at all.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does the incabloc actually make a difference in accuracy? Or reliability? Price? I mean if no one told you I don't think you can distinguish between one watch that has it and one that doesn't if you don't open the case and look at the movement?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does the incabloc actually make a difference in accuracy? Or reliability? Price? I mean if no one told you I don't think you can distinguish between one watch that has it and one that doesn't if you don't open the case and look at the movement?


Additional protection for the jewels. You would have to open it up to know.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This seems like a good deal, you could have put $895.00 down for a project 300 mkii 5 years ago and still not be given a delivery date. $439.00 is a deal and they should ship right away. I told myself I wasn't doing pre-order's but gave this a flyer. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Additional protection for the jewels. You would have to open it up to know.
> 
> View attachment 12506379


Gotta love this old image....I'd love finding this in large size and frame it for my office!!!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

What a great offering. 

Fingers crossed they will consider 39-41mm of this, with possible 4 o clock crown.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Tried to help and give my experience; not trying to get a medal or any form of recognition.
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


It was meant as a joke


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Al30909 said:


> It was meant as a joke


Lol!!

No worries, English ain't my main language and sometimes stuff like this does not compute in my translating software (or brain!!).

Now back to the OM discussion!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> That would be another viable approach. But I don't really have an issue with how he did this.


You bought two at $379 so I can imagine it's a little hard to have an issue with anything while lots of us failed to get one. Let us vent in agony and "butthurtness".

Congrats, by the way.

I'm 0-3 on last 3 OM preorders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> You bought two at $379 so I can imagine it's a little hard to have an issue with anything while lots of us failed to get one. Let us vent in agony and "butthurtness".
> 
> Congrats, by the way.
> 
> ...


Nobody had better odds than anyone else. I stand by my statement that I would be back in November at regular pricing if that's how the cards landed. I can certainly appreciate that people are disappointed, but it doesn't mean the process was unfair or that OM did anything malicious.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Erks said:


> I read it was mid November, no specifics yet though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I will have to lurk this thread ;-)


----------



## repeaterbeater (Aug 16, 2017)

Case looks great but the bezel isn't my cup of tea, sadly.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

We should start seeing some real world photos soon these should start shipping soon. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

From the facebook page of Obris Morgan, two days ago:
_" We would like to update the Project progress here.
Till today, 70% of Assembly works were finished. And most parts and package were arrived.
The shipment will begin from 16th and ship out all parcel at 18th.
If there are questions, please feel free contact us.

Thank you very much "_

So I guess first pics would arrive mid-week next week as pieces shipped on the 16th with FedEx could arrive in Europe/the USA on the 18th or 19th...


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

zymphad said:


> What a great offering.
> 
> Fingers crossed they will consider 39-41mm of this, with possible 4 o clock crown.


I agree with this. If only it were a little smaller in diameter, length, thickness and 20mm lug width. That would be the perfect watch for me.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Have a few straps patiently waiting for mine to arrive. Really looking forward to this one. |>


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Being that this is the first time O/M has done a gray dial (to my knowledge) I'm really looking forward to seeing how O/M's shade looks in live veiw. Since I'm in for a special order and theoretically it will ship out later than the regular orders I'm going to have to wait for that live veiw. So I'll have to wait for some of my fellow WIS who also went gray to post some pict. in order to placate my eagerness of having it in hand. Hopefully the special orders ship out within a day or two of the regular orders!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I went grey. And don't worry, as soon as I have it, I'll take pictures and post them here!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## UserError (Oct 3, 2017)

On the fence about getting this, waiting for the next (hopefully smaller cased but clean lines) diver model. Or just get a SBBN031 to go with my MM300 (for a 2 watch collection) and call it a day.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah!!!
Just received the notification that mine was shipped...
FedEx says I should receive it on Monday, that's great since next Tuesday happens to be my birthday!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone else who got notified?
Like yesterday, as well?


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Pakz said:


> Anyone else who got notified?
> Like yesterday, as well?


As expected nothing yet ;-( ! Hopefully Justin will prioritize my order ;-) . Congrats, can't wait to see your pict.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I got my tracking number a few hours ago.....currently says "shipment exception" and I have an estimated delivery date of October 23.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Ditto.

I think the 'exception' thing might just be a warning to go with the 'delays due to California wildfires' thing?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Possibly, if you're in California.
I don't have exception, it's just been picked up this morning (for me... that was late afternoon in China).


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nothing here yet. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UserError said:


> On the fence about getting this, waiting for the next (hopefully smaller cased but clean lines) diver model. Or just get a SBBN031 to go with my MM300 (for a 2 watch collection) and call it a day.


If the tuna is an option for you I wouldn't even hesitate and jump on it. That would make a phenomenal to watch combo with your mm300.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Justin told me mine will be shipped a few days later Cuz it is custom order, but I am in no rush. Hopefully this goes smooth as my previous orders.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Anyone else who got notified?
> Like yesterday, as well?


Yes, both of mine have shipped. Due here in Ottawa area on Friday. 4.1 pounds of bada**!


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Mine shipped as well, estimated delivery to NY is 10/24 |>


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Weirdly enough mine has landed in France this afternoon (and I can't see it taking more than a day to cover the distance between the airport in Paris and me, about 700 miles from it) but they still say "delivery on Monday". Well, let's hope that turns into a Friday delivery, that wouldn't make them break much of sweat to do it!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Have not received any notification as yet ...

They did send me an e mail couple of days earlier, to get my contact number for the shipper, but nothing else after that.

They mentioned that shipping would take place from 16th to the 18th, but nothing yet ... weird.

Hopefully hear something today ...

Regards,


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

I received my shipment notification this morning for my custom order. Scheduled to arrive in California on Tuesday 10/24.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

phlabrooy said:


> Have not received any notification as yet ...
> 
> They did send me an e mail couple of days earlier, to get my contact number for the shipper, but nothing else after that.
> 
> ...


Same here...


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

I received my shipping info a couple of minutes ago, be patient.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Justin was saying "shipping from 16th to 18th is expected to happen" but it seems like that goal post has been shifted a bit and shipping started for real on the 17th afternoon. So I guess he will finish shipping today in the evening, if not tomorrow morning.

Not as bad as some other delays experienced here and there, methinks, and but as irritating as what I'm living: mine shipped among the first, arrived in France yesterday... And doesn't move anymore. They plan to deliver it on Monday. So the last 400 miles of the trip will have taken more than twice what it took to cover the first 6000!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Received my shipping notification a couple of hours ago, due for delivery in NY next Tuesday.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

just received notice on my custom order as well... scheduled for delivery 10/27 in NC, USA


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine left Oakland very early this morning headed all the way to Memphis. Sounds like a Mott the Hoople song for my fellow old-timers. From there a short jog to Ottawa, so hopefully still on schedule for tomorrow.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Still waiting for my shipping notification. Shall feast on the pics once the US orders are fulfilled!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

paintballdad said:


> I received my shipment notification this morning for my custom order. Scheduled to arrive in California on Tuesday 10/24.


Same thing here but my order is scheduled for Mass. on Wednesday. Swiss motored O/M Infinity come to poppa ;-) !


----------



## WolfZ (Mar 25, 2016)

Yesterday I got notification from OB mail and PayPal by mail weirdly the FedEx shipping says come cut off and it's coming from CN, The address where it should be shipped shows only Label created and the other one which shows cut off says 25th as ETA. Gotta see how it pans.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

A grey dial was spotted on Divers Watches FB group. Looks awesome. 

I wanna see some blue ones soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Just received my shipping info. Excited!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Mine came today, Luis going to put some of my pics up. I have more if you need them. Normally I would get the Blue sunburst because they do an awesome blue. For some reason with the help of my friend Rani, I ordered the sunburst grey, what a good move. Yes mine is the first to arrive, mainly because I stopped FedEx and drove to the airport today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

More pics. I like to call it light Gun, Talking to Justin why the bezel is removable, probably the best OM yet. The only thing that could beeat this, for me, would be an EX III, 44mm/ 24mm.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> More pics. I like to call it light Gun, Talking to Justin why the bezel is removable, probably the best OM yet. The only thing that could beeat this, for me, would be an EX III, 44mm/ 24mm.
> 
> View attachment 12593805


Thanks for showing us the gray and yes you've just ramped up my anticipation factor 10 fold. In regards to the bezel being purposfully removeable? I'm pretty sure that it's not. Unless there has been a hidden design element that was not revealed I do believe you've gotten a hold of a defective not properly glued bezel. No fear though O/M's customer service is top notch and returning it if that's the route you want to persue will not be a problem. It would be fantastic if O/M did offer an interchangeable bezel as BaliHai has done in the past but seeing that I don't see any photo's. of any additional bezels include in the case or your other pict. than it does appear you'll have to use CS to resolve this minor bezel defect. Justin will probably send you a whole new piece. Good luck, and once again thanks for posting those enticing pict.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine too was delivered this morning, contrary to what was said on FedEx site (they planned on delivering on Monday)
Great looking piece and that grey dial really looks stunning...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

watchobs said:


> Thanks for showing us the gray and yes you've just ramped up my anticipation factor 10 fold. In regards to the bezel being purposfully removeable? I'm pretty sure that it's not. Unless there has been a hidden design element that was not revealed I do believe you've gotten a hold of a defective not properly glued bezel. No fear though O/M's customer service is top notch and returning it if that's the route you want to persue will not be a problem. It would be fantastic if O/M did offer an interchangeable bezel as BaliHai has done in the past but seeing that I don't see any photo's. of any additional bezels include in the case or your other pict. than it does appear you'll have to use CS to resolve this minor bezel defect. Justin will probably send you a whole new piece. Good luck, and once again thanks for posting those enticing pict.


There is a screw beneath the "30" mark on the bezel to remove it, not a defect.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And the bezel is screwed on so it's indeed "removable". That wasn't talked about on OM site but clearly visible and some pics were indeed with removed bezel...

3 screws, one at 6, one at 2 one at 10.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

jonasbry said:


> There is a screw beneath the "30" mark on the bezel to remove it, not a defect.


I stand corrected and this is nice to know! Thanks for the enlightenment ;-) !


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

So the reason most of us are still waiting for shipping notifications, is because they over-produced some combos, and mixed up others ...

This is according to their FB site. They are now in the process of correcting the mistakes !

Looks like we will have to wait till sometime next week, hopefully ...

As for the bezels, also from what was earlier mentioned on their FB page, they were designed to be removable, also they originally planned to offer a few different bezel designs, but there were problems during production, which made them decide to cancel the other versions. They may however, offer these in future.

@ndw6, is yours a special custom order ? Reason being, I did not notice that combo offered for the grey dial ...

Looks great though !

Regards,


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How is the Lume? Is it better than previous om models? Does the crown dig the wrist? Thanks


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

For the first-time ever a shipment from FedEx in Memphis stopped in Mississauga and then missed the truck cutoff in Ottawa. Monday now. Totally lame.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> How is the Lume? Is it better than previous om models? Does the crown dig the wrist? Thanks


It's BGW9 (white in day, blue at night) and I feel much improved compared to the previous OM offerings (even better than my pradata, which is the blue with c3 lume).
Still not as torch like as some competitors (I was wearing my Orient SatDiver before getting the infinity) but very acceptable, I'd say.

As for the crown, no problem at all, the design/thickness of the case back makes it stand quite a bit above the wrist.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> For the first-time ever a shipment from FedEx in Memphis stopped in Mississauga and then missed the truck cutoff in Ottawa. Monday now. Totally lame.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I feel for you. Might be general karmic balance... Mine was scheduled for Monday and I got it today, yours... the opposite.

Anyway, I'm sure you'll be super happy when it reaches you!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you guys end up getting slapped in the face with FedEx fees?


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

I received my Infinity yesterday. MOP dial with sandblasted hands. I'm in the west coast of the U.S.

I did not get a bill for FedEx fees. (Or, fingers cross, I'm hoping to not receive one.) The declared value on my FedEx airway bill has the value of the watch listed as $90. So... hopefully not.

The only time that I did receive a bill from FedEx is for customs fees on a watch where the company declared full value ($600) of the watch. The bill was for like $40 or so. This was a few years ago so I don't know if anything has changed since then.

That being said, I'm going to try to size the bracelet and get a chance to wear the watch this weekend to see how it wears. It looks pretty good so far. And they include a "Movement Information" card detailing the ETA 2824 movement (Elabore grade), the batch number, what kind of shock absorbers are used(Incabloc), as well as the timing of the watch! (They have my watch listed at +3)



AVS_Racing said:


> Do you guys end up getting slapped in the face with FedEx fees?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> I feel for you. Might be general karmic balance... Mine was scheduled for Monday and I got it today, yours... the opposite.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure you'll be super happy when it reaches you!
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Very happy that yours came in ahead of schedule. I just called them and will make the 40 minute trek to the depot to pick them up. Just waiting for a callback to confirm it is ready at the front desk.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I spoke to Justin and the idea was to have different inserts for the bezels. He may still produce a SS insert version yet. Undecided!
Yes mine was a custom version.
Cheers!











phlabrooy said:


> So the reason most of us are still waiting for shipping notifications, is because they over-produced some combos, and mixed up others ...
> 
> This is according to their FB site. They are now in the process of correcting the mistakes !
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well worth the drive to Fedex terminal! Awesome watches. Sorry about all the plastic.

The blue dial is quite dark, but really shines in the sunlight. Huge congrats to Justin, who has hit a serious home run here.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The enamel sunray dials are stunning, but tricky to photograph. Not a watch for the slight of wrist - so be forewarned.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lume is very good. Definitely improved over past models. $379??? Total insanity.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Did I mention that it's a beast??


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Smoking hot blue, Radar! Wow ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Looks to be an unreal value. Really on the want list. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

They look great. Enjoy and congrats on the deal.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats everyone and thanks for posting pics - wish I could have gotten in on that deal!


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

That blue really is beautiful! 

Come on Tuesday......


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea that blue is amazing in the light, if I didn't already have a blue ex2 I would choose that


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Few more of the black dial. More on the blue tomorrow... absolutely killer.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Evolution of the micro at its very finest.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Evolution of the micro at its very finest.
> 
> View attachment 12595505
> 
> ...


The watch looks great the last shot on the wrist makes it look pretty formidable, how does it wear compared to the turtle?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> The watch looks great the last shot on the wrist makes it look pretty formidable, how does it wear compared to the turtle?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


More massive than the Turtle. Thicker, considerably heavier, and I would say wears large for a 43mm spec. There is no doubt it has a lot of wrist presence, but simply incredible execution at that price point.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

My watch arrived, much to my surprise today. Here is a quick size comparison with the Explorer II plus the 43mm Trident and my beater SKX.

It definitely wears large. Really wouldn't be any worse than the C Ward, except for the height, which was a surprise. This is a tall watch; seems more like what you would expect from a 1000m piece. In fact, my 1000m C11 Titanium Extreme is actually thinner.

Value-wise, this is right up there with the Trident and the C11. Keeping in mind, I gave like $450 for the Trident and somewhere in the 600's for the C11, which is not pictured. The C11 gets points for the 1000m rating, titanium case, and COSC SW200...and it's better finished. The Trident is also better finished...don't get me wrong, the OM is great, it's just still a tad bit rough. Bracelet pinches a little, case edges are sharp. But it's still QUITE good. And I'm comparing a $400 watch to watches I got for half off (and were still more expensive).

My only knocks- bracelet clasp still kinda sucks. Actually, it's way better than 90% of micros and a big improvement for OM; but the Trident shames it. And the caseback still cuts into my wrist like my Explorer did before I went at it with polishing compound to gently knock the edges off.

The ETA movement, BTW, is absolute butter. Coming from my two nicest things having Sellitas (and owning multiple 9015's), I didn't even know a crown could be this smooth.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> More massive than the Turtle. Thicker, considerably heavier, and I would say wears large for a 43mm spec. There is no doubt it has a lot of wrist presence, but simply incredible execution at that price point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Compare to helm khuraburi?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Mmmmm first mop pics, even though the design is chunkier it does look smaller than the Ex2


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

On 7" wrist. I usually wear bracelets but this one is a lot more comfortable on rubber.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I haven't even received shipping notice for my pre-order. Should I be worried?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The get has a little brown in it that's not easy to capture but really great to look at!

And time keeping us great on mine, lost 2s in the 24 hours I've had it. I wonder if Justin did some regulation or simply checked on the timegrapher (there's info about the movement, timing included, on an card in the box).

By the way, so far my only complain with this model is that the box was orange, just like that of my explorer ii. I wish it had been different so that the various Obris Morgan I have all have the same box in a different colour... 









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

After 12 hours mine is +1. Amazing.

Said +4 on the card. Wasn't sure if it was actually measured or if that's just the standard they were regulated to.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Ok, finally received my shipping and tracking info ! Yaaay !!!

Estimated delivery is Tuesday, before 18.00 ...

Thanks so much guys for posting those awesome pics ... they really do make that agonizing wait so much easier !

Bit worried about the declared value being only $90, as if the customs guys are energetic, they could open up for inspection and re-assess the value ...

Anyway, we shall see and hope for the best !!!

Regards,


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

phuchmileif said:


> After 12 hours mine is +1. Amazing.
> 
> Said +4 on the card. Wasn't sure if it was actually measured or if that's just the standard they were regulated to.


Mine says +3 on the card, but it's actually -3 IRL...
It depends on your "average wearing position" activity and so on, but it seems that most watches are close to COSC and this points to some sort of regulation taking place at some point!

Oh, and I add a gratuitous pics because, why not!










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Mmmmm first mop pics, even though the design is chunkier it does look smaller than the Ex2


No way. More substantial watch for sure.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Make sure to check the bracelets screws. Mine were loose.

Al


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Couldn't agree more with Radar1 on the weight of the watch on the scale :-d ... So...
Feelin blue? b-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Al30909 said:


> Make sure to check the bracelets screws. Mine were loose.
> 
> Al


Those on the connection with the endlink, close to the case? Yeah, these were also a bit loose on mine. Not the screws for the adjustment of length, though. These were tight and I think lightly loctited.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The blue is so nice, hopefully I won't regret my choice


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Pakz said:


> Those on the connection with the endlink, close to the case? Yeah, these were also a bit loose on mine. Not the screws for the adjustment of length, though. These were tight and I think lightly loctited.


All of mine were loose and 1 at the case had back almost all the way out.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone have info. on the release date for the regular run of the Infinity?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ed P. said:


> Does anyone have info. on the release date for the regular run of the Infinity?


Mid November was the date originally announced. It could end up being slightly later after the delay on some versions of the pre orders.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine is getting better and better as time keeping goes. It's lost 3 seconds in the first 16 hours but now, a good two and a half days after arriving it's still only 5 seconds behind atomic time.

And the gratuitous picture to show the brownish hue the grey dial takes under strong lights. Delightful!










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pakz said:


> Mine is getting better and better as time keeping goes. It's lost 3 seconds in the first 16 hours but now, a good two and a half days after arriving it's still only 5 seconds behind atomic time.
> 
> And the gratuitous picture to show the brownish hue the grey dial takes under strong lights. Delightful!
> 
> ...


What size wrist do you have? Looks sweet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> What size wrist do you have? Looks sweet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


about 7"3/4...
It is sweet, has a very nice presence and vibe to it...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, it's arrived !

Like @Pakz, mine arrived a day earlier than the Fedex schedule !

I actually thought that it might, given the geographical proximity to China ...

Anyway, it is my very first Obris Morgan, and I am impressed with the overall package, and with the amazing specs, too.

It's a big watch, no doubt, but definitely wearable ... and not as tall as a Khuraburi. My wrist is around 6.5 "...

































Am not really a bracelet person, but decided to give it a try ...

The endlinks are not the small-wrist friendly type unfortunately, as they protrude out, and not the hinged type. The clasp, which is huge, also unfortunately does not have any micro adjustments ! :-(

After removing a few links, it is still a bit in-between for me ... would have been perfect with the micro adjustments ...

The screwdriver provided, together with the bracelet screws, are actually the best I have ever encountered ! Using them is a breeze ! And yes, the screws nearest the watch head needed to be tightened as they were loose.

Will try it out for awhile, otherwise it will end up on a nato or zulu.

Mine says timed at +3 on the movement card ... will see how it performs on wrist 24/7 ...

Regards,


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,


Just picked mine from the FedEx depot a few moments ago. Watch looks lovely an a killer package for the price, simply unbeatable.

Checked it a few seconds before rushing out to an appointment but make sure to use some thread stopping compound on your bracelet screws, I had 2 of them almost 90% unscrewed.

Same for the bezel screws, mine already has 1 missing (there are spares in the small vial included). The other bezel screws were so loose I could turn them with a fingernail.

Blue loctite is mandatory or you will lose your bezels, be advised.

Cheers

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

The grey dial is stunning in person.

It's impossible to photograph - I was starting to doubt my choice looking at the photos online.


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

Received my Infinity today one day earlier than expected and glad I am working from home today to accept delivery. Very pleased with my first Obris Morgan and also glad I switched from the black MOP to blue sunburst dial. This watch just can't beat for the value it delivers and just don't know how Justin was able to do this for $379. |>

Here's a crappy cell phone pic of my Infinity.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I had to remove six links to fit a 7.25: wrist. It is a significant bracelet in all ways. My black dial is running at +1/+2 per day. Haven't timed the blue dial, which is still sealed in plastic.

phlabrooy - no need for micro adjust with your ratcheting clasp. Adjust the bracelet quite snug and the ease off extension as necessary.

Definitely a "squat", muscular piece.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Radar1, is that matte black or sunburst black? 

Have a black sunburst waiting at home for me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

762x51 said:


> Radar1, is that matte black or sunburst black?
> 
> Have a black sunburst waiting at home for me.


It's the enamel black sunbrush. Very nice.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine is due for delivery today, very excited after seeing all the pictures that are being posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I had to remove six links to fit a 7.25: wrist. It is a significant bracelet in all ways. My black dial is running at +1/+2 per day. Haven't timed the blue dial, which is still sealed in plastic.
> 
> phlabrooy - no need for micro adjust with your ratcheting clasp. Adjust the bracelet quite snug and the ease off extension as necessary.
> 
> Definitely a "squat", muscular piece.


The bracelet looks fairly nice, I missed the FedEx so I'll have to wait until tomorrow.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> The bracelet looks fairly nice, I missed the FedEx so I'll have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm so ready to know if you love it or not 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> The bracelet looks fairly nice, I missed the FedEx so I'll have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The bracelet is extremely nice. Not thrilled with how the end links were designed but can certainly live with it given the crazy value and other great features.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

These are all impressive, and I very much appreciate the photos. I'll probably try to get one of the regular run Infinities. The short four day lead time for the announcement of the pre-order pieces caught me at a time when my watch budget was fully committed, so I passed. 
On the negative side, I would prefer that the end links were attached directly the spring bars. The specs. say an L to L of 50 mm, but the way the end links are cantilevered outboard of the lugs, it looks like the "effective" L to L is more like 54 mm, which is pushing the limits for my wrist! Also, the word "mechanical" on the dial bothers me. Usually, the term mechanical is reserved for manual wind watches. The term automatic would be more appropriate, since that is obviously what it is.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> The bracelet is extremely nice. Not thrilled with how the end links were designed but can certainly live with it given the crazy value and other great features.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


The end links design is one of the points that decided me to jump and buy that watch! I find them quite attractive feel like they give a very distinctive 70's feel to the whole watch. Funny how a simple thing like that can be perceived in very different ways! It's possible that my larger wrist makes that more attractive to me than to you, as well... ;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> The end links design is one of the points that decided me to jump and buy that watch! I find them quite attractive feel like they give a very distinctive 70's feel to the whole watch. Funny how a simple thing like that can be perceived in very different ways! It's possible that my larger wrist makes that more attractive to me than to you, as well... ;-)


Don't get me wrong - I like the look. Just not thrilled with how the bracelet hangs from the end links. Reminds me of the Prometheus Sailfish in that regard. You would probably need an 8" wrist to eliminate that "hang". Not a deal breaker by any means. Still love the watch and there is no doubt it is by far Justin's best effort to date. Toss in the excellent Swiss movement = outright winner.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

My enamel/sunburst black was waiting for me when I got home, just finished sizing it. As others have already said, one HELL of a nice watch for the money. I didn't expect it to be as nice as it is honestly. It's a heavy sucker but really feels solid and well made. Bezel turns solid and aligns perfectly with no play, crown doesn't dig at all. It's a tall/thick case but seems to not feel as thick as it is. I have a couple of Deep Blue models that are the same thickness but look taller on the wrist. Here's a quick and dirty shot on my large ~8.2" wrist:


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Lume comparison shot, Sumo on the left and Magrette MPP Steel on the right:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

762x51 said:


> My enamel/sunburst black was waiting for me when I got home, just finished sizing it. As others have already said, one HELL of a nice watch for the money. I didn't expect it to be as nice as it is honestly. It's a heavy sucker but really feels solid and well made. Bezel turns solid and aligns perfectly with no play, crown doesn't dig at all. It's a tall/thick case but seems to not feel as thick as it is. I have a couple of Deep Blue models that are the same thickness but look taller on the wrist. Here's a quick and dirty shot on my large ~8.2" wrist:
> 
> View attachment 12602015


Looks great. Congrats on landing it. ?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CookEZ (Jul 28, 2015)

Landed in Canada! Dinged $32 CAD (which is not bad given i got charged full for the Lomond)

Very solidly built, but the lug links are a tad off on mine (if I tighten them, it's to stiff to move).


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> I'm so ready to know if you love it or not
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes hopefully first impressions in 24 hours and a full take a month down the road.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So mine has been shipped, hoping I'll get it by the end of the week


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Yes hopefully first impressions in 24 hours and a full take a month down the road.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I sincerely hope you love it. But I'll be your back up plan unless I found one before. I can't find a thing I don't like about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I had to remove six links to fit a 7.25: wrist. It is a significant bracelet in all ways. My black dial is running at +1/+2 per day. Haven't timed the blue dial, which is still sealed in plastic.
> 
> phlabrooy - no need for micro adjust with your ratcheting clasp. Adjust the bracelet quite snug and the ease off extension as necessary.
> 
> Definitely a "squat", muscular piece.


The bracelet is pretty long, and the links are quite small, so removed 7 pieces and it seems OK now on my 6.5" wrist ...

Not too keen on wearing it tight, and then using the ratcheting clasp for a comfortable fit... looks odd. :roll:

Need to get used to those end links, though !!!

Regards,


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

4 days into wearing mine.
I'm still completely mesmerised by the grey dial... No hang problem on my (a tad less than 8") wrist.
And it's now 8 seconds slow, exactly 4 days to the minute after I set the time. Losing 2s per day is definitely quite good!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> The bracelet is pretty long, and the links are quite small, so removed 7 pieces and it seems OK now on my 6.5" wrist ...
> 
> Not too keen on wearing it tight, and then using the ratcheting clasp for a comfortable fit... looks odd. :roll:
> 
> ...


What's up with the end links?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> What's up with the end links?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Check Ed.P's description previous page. The middle end link protrudes out a long way, extending the effective L-2-L and causing the bracelet to "hang" on anyone without massive wrists. As mentioned previously, the other dive watch I recall having this issue was the Prometheus Sailfish.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Wearing mine for the 1st time today, the loctite has dried up overnight and I feel safe that it won't fall to the ground.

This is the black MOP dial with matte black hands and blue second hands. The MOP effect is very subtle, you have to tilt the watch to the perfect angle and you'll see a very slight shimmer. This is the effect I wanted because I'm not a fan of blingy dials and this is perfect.

The black hands are very stealthy too, they seem to disappear into the dial depending on the angle and lighting, leaving only the white section visible, similar to my Sinn 556A.

Runs at -1s after 20 hours, quite good!!

Seb









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Check Ed.P's description previous page. The middle end link protrudes out a long way, extending the effective L-2-L and causing the bracelet to "hang" on anyone without massive wrists. As mentioned previously, the other dive watch I recall having this issue was the Prometheus Sailfish.
> 
> View attachment 12603117
> 
> ...


Oh thanks, Borealis cascais and Raven Trekker on the Jubilee bracelet had the same issue.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

There's a few solutions to that hang problem: eat more, go to the gym, play more golf (or all three at the same time) !

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Mine has arrived local... awaiting for FEDEX to deliver.

Pics look good brothers!


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Another one on this dreary morning. Going to try some strap combos tonight.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> There's a few solutions to that hang problem: eat more, go to the gym, play more golf (or all three at the same time) !
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


I have pop-eye arms already, my friend. Not changing at my age, lol. I can live with it. I also have some nice leather straps or the rubber one that came with it. All good. 🖒

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a pretty nice looking piece. I wonder how many positions the watch is regulated.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

How is it that some of these smaller brands can use the ETA 2824 movement, even though they aren't in swatch, while others are forced to use Sellita...because..they aren't in swatch. It doesn't make any sense...can someone explain it?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ apparently Eta isn't as scarce as they used to be.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Put a chocolate brown Filson roller strap on my Blue Infinity. Certainly lightens things up a considerable amount.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

So I got it, have a lot to say I'm both pleased and disgusted. I have almost zero complaints, I will echo the bracelet is both amazing and disappointing at the same time. This is no doubt a lot of metal. I have a just over 7in wrist. Not sure where to start but no other micros I've owned have delivered so much for so little. I'm very nervous about my future purchases. I'm by all means someone who approaches my love of watches through a eye on value and I've been struggling lately with wanting watches I feel are over priced, and I greatly fear this watch is going to poison my decision making even more. Quality all around on this thing, the bezel and dial look perfect as do the hands, Lume is OK. Bezel is stiff but solid, crown is smooth as can be. Again the only real complaint is the bracelet hang, but the bracelet looks and feels great. The only thing that would keep me from hanging onto this is the size but I need some time with it as these are all brief first impressions. The pictures make it look huge, it feels just as big as my Breitling chronomat 44.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks amazing on you, John ! I wish I could say otherwise. Those lugs really get me. Like a few Fricker watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine has arrived
Great value for money in my opinion. The Lug design is something I think I might need a bit of time to get use to.
But other than that I'm a happy camper 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

Erks said:


> Mine has arrived
> Great value for money in my opinion. The Lug design is something I think I might need a bit of time to get use to.
> But other than that I'm a happy camper
> 
> ...


Looks great, congrats


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Tried a couple of different NATO's last night and unfortunately with the lug design and case back height, they just don't work. They hang and look terrible.....kind of disappointed in that but oh well. Looks right at home on a Borealis though:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you try the stock rubber that came with it?


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

762x51 said:


> Tried a couple of different NATO's last night and unfortunately with the lug design and case back height, they just don't work. They hang and look terrible.....kind of disappointed in that but oh well. Looks right at home on a Borealis though:


Sounds like a job for a faux nato!

https://countycomm.com/collections/watch-bands/products/maratac-two-piece-bands?variant=27247939142

Well, faux zulu. Surely someone makes these in nato style, too, but I think the big rings go with the watch. Also...seven bucks.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

phuchmileif said:


> Sounds like a job for a faux nato!
> 
> https://countycomm.com/collections/watch-bands/products/maratac-two-piece-bands?variant=27247939142
> 
> Well, faux zulu. Surely someone makes these in nato style, too, but I think the big rings go with the watch. Also...seven bucks.


Try blue shark 2 piece nato

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

762x51 said:


> Tried a couple of different NATO's last night and unfortunately with the lug design and case back height, they just don't work. They hang and look terrible.....kind of disappointed in that but oh well. Looks right at home on a Borealis though:
> 
> View attachment 12605519


Looks awesome on that Borealis, of course, but all you really need to use NATO's on most tough spots like you mentioned, is curved spring bars. I ordered 50 of them for $12 from Australian eBay seller. I haven't had that problem since.

Wearing a watch with PhenomeNATO and curved spring bars right now actually. Also great for super thick by the lug straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> So I got it, have a lot to say I'm both pleased and disgusted. I have almost zero complaints, I will echo the bracelet is both amazing and disappointing at the same time. This is no doubt a lot of metal. I have a just over 7in wrist. Not sure where to start but no other micros I've owned have delivered so much for so little. I'm very nervous about my future purchases. I'm by all means someone who approaches my love of watches through a eye on value and I've been struggling lately with wanting watches I feel are over priced, and I greatly fear this watch is going to poison my decision making even more. Quality all around on this thing, the bezel and dial look perfect as do the hands, Lume is OK. Bezel is stiff but solid, crown is smooth as can be. Again the only real complaint is the bracelet hang, but the bracelet looks and feels great. The only thing that would keep me from hanging onto this is the size but I need some time with it as these are all brief first impressions. The pictures make it look huge, it feels just as big as my Breitling chronomat 44.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the land! Unbeatable value. Simple as that.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Looks awesome on that Borealis, of course, but all you really need to use NATO's on most tough spots like you mentioned, is curved spring bars. I ordered 50 of them for $12 from Australian eBay seller. I haven't had that problem since.
> 
> Wearing a watch with PhenomeNATO and curved spring bars right now actually. Also great for super thick by the lug straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree about a Nato, I was thinking about ordering a tropic style strap for it as well any suggestions on where cheapnatostraps has some @25$,anywhere else anyone can recommend?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Congrats on the land! Unbeatable value. Simple as that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Truly remarkable short wait and very few spent dollars for one hell of a good watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Truly remarkable short wait and very few spent dollars for one hell of a good watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yup. Happy you got in. ?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Did you try the stock rubber that came with it?


I didn't even bother....It felt kind of cheap and the rubber smell was so awful that I just put it right back in the package.



Watches503 said:


> Looks awesome on that Borealis, of course, but all you really need to use NATO's on most tough spots like you mentioned, is curved spring bars. I ordered 50 of them for $12 from Australian eBay seller. I haven't had that problem since. Wearing a watch with PhenomeNATO and curved spring bars right now actually. Also great for super thick by the lug straps.


Curved springbars aren't the issue....the strap fits between the springbar and the case just fine. It's how it looks on the wrist....it drapes down in an arch and looks pretty awful from the side.



valuewatchguy said:


> Try blue shark 2 piece nato


I have a 2 piece canvas that I'm going to try later, should work fine. I just have so many 22mm Blushark and Toxic straps already I was hoping I could use them with this. Might pickup an OD green Blushark 2 piece anyway though.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Booo the watch has passed through customs but still quoted another 1-3 business days before it gets delivered, not sure if I will get it on my wrist this week.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

The watch landed delivered yesterday and I decided to just torture myself for one more day. 

It's there...laying on a chair right now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Got mine in this morning and have had it on all day. Just a stellar watch. My one and only complaint is I wish it had 2 more micro adjust holes on the ratchet clasp. There is room for it but only one set of holes are present. I always prefer to not use the ratchet system unless absolutely necessary (of course that is just a personal thing)









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Got mine on Monday, Blue sunburst dial is awesome! looks like Oris Aquis deep blue dial.









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

So with the lug design it really doesn't wear well on thinner straps (natos specifically). I have a thin 2pc blushark canvas strap I tried on it and, while it worked, it just felt funny. But......... a slightly larger 2pc strap just sets this timepiece off on a whole new level. ( it's on a black leather strap from Steve Laughlin of Raven Watches)









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Mine has surprisingly arrived today, but I'm supposedly busy at work right now so it's still hasn't been unwrapped. I'll grab some unwrapping pics at lunch.


----------



## Digital Reap3r (Jul 23, 2011)

Really wanting one of these pieces after seeing the reviews / photos - however they're sold out on the site (as it seems are most models) - any idea when they're coming back into stock - if at all? (I've already contacted the company just wondered if anyone here had any info / updates).

Cheers.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Digital Reap3r said:


> Really wanting one of these pieces after seeing the reviews / photos - however they're sold out on the site (as it seems are most models) - any idea when they're coming back into stock - if at all? (I've already contacted the company just wondered if anyone here had any info / updates).
> 
> Cheers.


Mid-November is his target. You will need to be fast on the keyboard.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

It is here,

Wrist check









The brick









This is how you package a watch, every other brand should take notes









Quick wrist shots, I get what people say about the lugs and case back height. Custom order mop and hands, but I think the mop is even darker than my aegis


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

received mine a few days ago but was only able to open it today. echoes what has been mentioned here.. great weight, insane value.. i do not know how OM does it.

































might consider letting it as a C&R though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jamesezra said:


> received mine a few days ago but was only able to open it today. echoes what has been mentioned here.. great weight, insane value.. i do not know how OM does it.
> 
> View attachment 12610371
> View attachment 12610373
> ...


Lol i think @watches503 has called dibs on any new catch and release

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lol i think @watches503 has called dibs on any new catch and release
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hahaha thank you ! Used to only want a blue one but I'll take any right now. Looks perfect for my elephant 8.3in wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

She's a keeper for me, will give more thoughts after more wrist time, took it off the bracelet cuz I didn't want to desk dive scratch it for the next few days.

M Power Nato complements it perfectly


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

I am currently wearing my grey dial on the stock rubber which I find quite good (not Borealis quality but close, and it smells good too . Currently - 0.3 / day after 2 days.


----------



## WolfZ (Mar 25, 2016)

Finally after years of wait, I got myself into my first Automatic. The packing and everything is stellar. Really glad that I made it guys..

All the shots are fantastic !! The way how it is built is great, heavy and very masculine, that exquisite feeling, SS bracelet is solid and the way light reflects off the brushed finish is top notch for every aspect and the emboss is pretty sick too as a tool diver, Bezel is very solidly made too. Lume as for me, It looks super cool color but I guess it wears out pretty quick, dunno much on that end. Lastly my hand is just 6.5", So gotta train harder he he..

Here are a few shots, MOP dial it's hard to notice very dark..I'll try some good shots later..I like the watch.

























p.s - I made a couple of scratches while re-sizing the bracelet, excuse me..first time. Nonetheless that's life, Wanted to try the stock rubber bracelet but after reading how we can scratch it from inside, I decided to learn more and take a step.

p.p.s - Thanks to all you guys. I was trying hard to own one, learning slowly and finally when this showed up, you all were the driving force. Much Appreciated. Glad to be a part of WUS f74 community.. Cheers ;-) !!


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

My Obris Morgan Infinity! I'm very impressed about this cool watch 

View attachment 12611487


Comparison with Obris Morgan Explorer II

View attachment 12611491


On my wrist
View attachment 12611493


and our Trio 

View attachment 12611511


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Kinda cool seeing everyone's color combinations. The blue feels like two watches, looking black in dim light and really coming alive in the sun.

View attachment 12611555

View attachment 12611557

View attachment 12611559


----------



## Pat84 (Oct 27, 2017)

Just got my infinity...really like it but one question for you guys though. I feel that the second hand stutter/vibrate quite abit ...anyone else notice that at all? I know that ETA 2824 has high beats and suppose to be smooth so I'm quite surprised that it stutter/vibrate abit.


----------



## Pat84 (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh here it is on my 7 inch wrist


----------



## Pat84 (Oct 27, 2017)

This is my first OM so find this one weird. When I adjust the time...I have to turn the crown anti clock wise to move the time forward and turn the crown clock wise if I want to move the time back. Lol that's just opposite from most watches surely.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Pat84 said:


> This is my first OM so find this one weird. When I adjust the time...I have to turn the crown anti clock wise to move the time forward and turn the crown clock wise if I want to move the time back. Lol that's just opposite from most watches surely.


This is common with ETA and other Swiss movements, and also the Miyota 9015. Seiko is one of the main brands that advances the hands with CW rotation of the crown, so I'd guess you have mostly Seikos!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Pat84 said:


> Just got my infinity...really like it but one question for you guys though. I feel that the second hand stutter/vibrate quite abit ...anyone else notice that at all? I know that ETA 2824 has high beats and suppose to be smooth so I'm quite surprised that it stutter/vibrate abit.


Hi,

The second hand moves 28800 times in an hour, this is as smooth you are going to get unless you go 36000 BPH (hi-beat), Spring drive or Bulova 262khz.

Miyota 9015, STP1-11 and Selitta SW-200 are very similar but the ETA is a forum favorite for durability, crown feedback and overall quality.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Great looking watch Pat 84! What dial and hand set does it have? Your wrist shot confirms my suspicion that this watch is best suited to those with wrists of 7 inches or more! A somewhat smaller wrist would probably work with a strap, or bracelet that attaches directly to the spring bars.


----------



## Pat84 (Oct 27, 2017)

Ed P. said:


> Pat84 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first OM so find this one weird. When I adjust the time...I have to turn the crown anti clock wise to move the time forward and turn the crown clock wise if I want to move the time back. Lol that's just opposite from most watches surely.
> ...


Haha yes you are right! This is my first ETA and most of my watches are Seiko. When I turned the crown to adjust the time today, I was like what the heck is going on?. Thank you for your explanation ?


----------



## Pat84 (Oct 27, 2017)

Ed P. said:


> Great looking watch Pat 84! What dial and hand set does it have? Your wrist shot confirms my suspicion that this watch is best suited to those with wrists of 7 inches or more! A somewhat smaller wrist would probably work with a strap, or bracelet that attaches directly to the spring bars.


I got sunburst black with blasted minute, hour and second hand. 
Yep...thank god I got 7 inch wrist...any smaller would look a little weird with this bracelet due to design of endlinks. ?


----------



## Pat84 (Oct 27, 2017)

Pat84 said:


> Ed
> This is common with ETA and other Swiss movements said:
> 
> 
> > Haha yes you are right! This is my first ETA and most of my watches are Seiko. When I turned the crown to adjust the time today, I was like what the heck is going on?. Thank you for your explanation


----------



## Pat84 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks, Seb ?


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

For those who size the bracelets, I'm assuming you all loctite (threadlock) the bracelet screws?

I've had issues in the past with Obris Morgan bracelets and their screws. They almost always back out on me after a few days of wearing without loctite. Luckily I caught the watch head as it was on the way down to the ceramic tile floor...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Mystik said:


> For those who size the bracelets, I'm assuming you all loctite (threadlock) the bracelet screws?
> 
> I've had issues in the past with Obris Morgan bracelets and their screws. They almost always back out on me after a few days of wearing without loctite. Luckily I caught the watch head as it was on the way down to the ceramic tile floor...


Hi,

Yes, I use loctite 242 (blue removable stuff) on ALL the screwed-links bracelets I use after a mishap like you experienced; a watch fell on my lap when I was driving around, could have ended on the ground a few moments later. This was on a Obris Morgan Pradata.

Usually, they apply some kind of thread stopper at the factory and I only need to apply to the screws I remove/replace when sizing a bracelet, but this Infinity had no such thread stopper on any link.

It made things very easy to resize, took only 10 minutes to do the whole thing with Loctite and I let it cure for 24 hours before wearing it. Remember to only apply a tiny droplet on the actual threads of the screw and not overindulge or you will glue the links together and it is a pain to remove afterwards.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

No loctite needed here, actually I think that the screws for sizing the bracelet were stopthreaded on mine.
I still needed to tighten a bit the screws at the end pieces and that was all 
Perfect size for my (a touch under 8") wrist, too!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

So I love the bracelet, but once I out on a few straps it really sunk in how nice this watch is. Here is my current favorite combo.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Black MOP dial on a genuine Isofrane strap. I think it will stay like this for a while since I'm not convinced about the OEM bracelet.









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Black MOP dial on a genuine Isofrane strap. I think it will stay like this for a while since I'm not convinced about the OEM bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the bracelet, just not so much the center end link. Like the look, but not the wear.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## awwfawk (Jun 14, 2011)

Blue looks very good in the sun


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a few grumpy weather outside pict. of my gray version






Hopefully I'll be able to get some fair weather shots to showcase this sunburst dial. Without a doubt (IMHO) with the Infinity O/M is closing the gaps between a solid SF71 representative that has great designs too a brand that perhaps now wants to bring his brand to a new level of owner satisfaction? Which includes better fit & finish and more attention to some of the smaller details that most of the mid-level contenders (and above) specialize in. Is the Infinity without flaws? **** No! Clunky clasp, loose screws on bracelet or to much locktite that make it near impossible to release the screws, edges though smoother could still stand to be less edgy/angular, and case size that could stand to be a few mm. smaller. All and all especially (as usual with O/M) for the price, since your getting a swiss driven, wonderfully designed piece that I feel a real diver (unlike myself) could suitably put through the paces, I'm personally very pleased with what Justin has done with the Infinity. Perhaps the next step in O/M's evolution of the brand or Justin giving his O/M fans a one off model that they can enjoy as a rare offering? Only Justin can answer that and he generally keeps most of O/M's future moves pretty close to the vest so I'll just leave that to conjecture and/or those that might have more of a O/M insiders knowledge base. As a long time fan I've come to accept the some times inconsistent O/M business model, so I'll just kick back and wait to see what's next and be very much content with what in my mind and up until now is O/M's master work in the Infinity! Some thing tells me that with the introduction of this new model that Justin and Co. has just made the first of many upgrades in the future of O/M.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

All your pictures make me drool enough that I'm not sad to not own it. Yeah I wish it was mine but knowing you all are excited to own one makes my wait a happier one. Sooner or later it'll be mine. Congrats to you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The lume is very good, and that's a welcome change (from my lumaholic perspective) with respect to OM previous production... From my phone, without specifically charging, just in from a rather gloomy outside...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Halloween theme, you can barely see the mop come out


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

After a week of wrist time on the bracelet, I decided to try out the Deep Blue Hydro 55 strap on the Infinity. I prefer the Deep Blue over the OM Isofrane style strap. I has more supple feel and has a nicer buckle (machined vs stamped steel). The watch wears much differently on the strap than on the OM bracelet. It lost considerable weight with the switch. Will keep this set up for a week to try out.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Black MOP dial on a genuine Isofrane strap. I think it will stay like this for a while since I'm not convinced about the OEM bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my asking, what size is your wrist? I have a 6.5 inch wrist , and have been debating the wisdom of even trying to get one of these. If I did, I think the first thing I'd want to do is replace the bracelet with with one that attaches directly to the spring bars.(I'm not a strap guy, myself.)


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what size is your wrist? I have a 6.5 inch wrist , and have been debating the wisdom of even trying to get one of these. If I did, I think the first thing I'd want to do is replace the bracelet with with one that attaches directly to the spring bars.(I'm not a strap guy, myself.)


Hi,

I have a 7.25" wrist, can accomodate various sizes of watches.

This one is okay, but the endlinks are quite protruding and they extend the Lug to Lug measurement by a few extra mm. My Zenton M45 that is a real beast with 54mm LtL wears more "compact" if you can imagine.

This OM Infinity is definitely a "strap" watch for me.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The grey dial is so hard to capture (but beautiful)... Maybe in black and white?









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The watch actually wears much smaller once you take the bracelet off, I haven't worn it on the bracelet since I sized it.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I am very impressed with my Infinity ... my very first Obris Morgan piece.

After 10 days straight on the wrist, 24/7, it is running at pretty much quartz accuracy !!!

I thought about replacing the clasp with a smaller, slightly shorter one ... but I love the logo and branding on the original, so I guess it will stay !

On the plus side, and not even being a bracelet person, after wearing it all this time, I have actually gotten quite used to the endlinks !!!

They no longer bother me, and the whole bracelet actually now fits my 6.5" wrist pretty well. Very comfortable ...

Overall, very happy with my Infinity ... a definite keeper !

Regards,


----------



## cmm1246 (Aug 29, 2016)

I received my first Obris Morgan last week. I wasn't sure if it was going to be too big or not. I was afraid I wasn't going to like it and just sell it, but after wearing it, I love it. I took it off the bracelet and put it on a rubber strap. I'm not crazy about the bracelet, but it isn't terrible. I am thinking of getting a like an olive green canvas strap and seeing how that works out. Mine is only a second off since I got it too! Great watch and highly recommend!


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Does anyone know when the next batch is going on sale ?
Thanks


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

stipebst said:


> Does anyone know when the next batch is going on sale ?
> Thanks


Target is mid-November. They will likely sell out fast.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Set the time and put it on my wrist two weeks ago ...

Been wearing it 24/7. 

Latest update ... still keeping quartz accuracy ... amazing !!!

Real happy with this one !

Regards,


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

After a week of wearing it on the Deep Blue Hydro 55 strap, I definitely think the Infinity is more of a strap watch for me. I didn't actually have any issues with the bracelet end link and didn't mind the heft. I plan on ordering a BluShark Alpha Shark and nylon 2 piece to try out too.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Put mine on a Blushark 2 piece today. Really, really love this watch.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

After few weeks of wearing it, it is - 0.4 / day, quartz territory, as others have said. Definitely the most accurate mech from my collection. 

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Licu said:


> After few weeks of wearing it, it is - 0.4 / day, quartz territory, as others have said. Definitely the most accurate mech from my collection.


Yeah, after two and a half weeks, wearing 24/7, it's still quartz accuracy for me.

Also my most accurate auto, and I have lots !!!

Regards,


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Mine’s still in the box :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Mine's still in the box :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How come ? Which one is yours ? Talk to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> How come ? Which one is yours ? Talk to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sunburst black, blue minute, yellow second hand.

Just did


----------



## zerozed (Jul 5, 2011)

It's very good looking watch, I would prefer slightly smaller case


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah the infinity on bracelet is perfect, with a nice presence on my just tad below 8" wrist.
Which means that on smaller wrists it's going to be on the larger side of things, particularly if worn on the bracelet (which I love for that same reason : makes the watch a bit larger).

But it looks very good on leather/rubber/canvas/NATO for wrists in the 6.5 to 7.5 " range, too!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

Watches503 said:


>


Luis, did you finally find an Infinity for your collection.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

paintballdad said:


> Luis, did you finally find an Infinity for your collection.


Yes thank you !

I got this in trade and bought a black dial. So curious about the blue one with red hand.

This is definitely 2017's best diver value, for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Looking great buddy!



Watches503 said:


>


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Looking great buddy!


Thanks a lot ! A little late to the party but I made it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

any new info on when they will be selling at full retail. Last I heard was Mid November. We are there...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anybody know why the screws on bezel ? 

Is there a master plan to bring us more bezel options if the second run sells in a flash and they do another 500? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Anybody know why the screws on bezel ?
> 
> Is there a master plan to bring us more bezel options if the second run sells in a flash and they do another 500?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

the watch seems to be modular and the bezel easily swapped by removing these screws; probably only a way to speed up assembly.

BTW, check your small screws and secure them with Loctite, mine had 1 missing upon reception (there are a few spares in the small vial included in the package).

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> the watch seems to be modular and the bezel easily swapped by removing these screws; probably only a way to speed up assembly.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the heads up on screws. That's scary, brother !

Modular like H2O Orcas?

Luis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot for the heads up on screws. That's scary, brother !
> 
> Modular like H2O Orcas?
> 
> ...


Maybe not like a H2O watch but I can see that these screws might speed up the watch assembly. If you check this thread when these were shipped, you can see one guy that removed his bezel.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Maybe not like a H2O watch but I can see that these screws might speed up the watch assembly. If you check this thread when these were shipped, you can see one guy that removed his bezel.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Thanks again ! Much appreciated !


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Anybody know why the screws on bezel ?
> 
> Is there a master plan to bring us more bezel options if the second run sells in a flash and they do another 500?


According to Justin, and also already mentioned in some earlier threads, the original plan for the Infinity was to have a few different bezel designs ... hence the removable bezels.

Due to some production hiccups at the last minute, the plan was shelved, but may be revived at some later date.

BTW, I have not had any issues with any screws working loose, either bezel or bracelet. The only screws that were a bit loose to begin with, were those at the endlinks ... all others were just fine.

Have been wearing mine 24/7 straight for over a month now... still as accurate as any quartz watch I've owned !!!

Regards,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> According to Justin, and also already mentioned in some earlier threads, the original plan for the Infinity was to have a few different bezel designs ... hence the removable bezels.
> 
> Due to some production hiccups at the last minute, the plan was shelved, but may be revived at some later date.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot ! Would be awesome to have more bezel options but might not be worth it for Justin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone hear anything more on the availability of the second run of these, (November?). I'm hoping to pick up a brushed finish, Black dial, Silver hands version.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Anyone hear anything more on the availability of the second run of these, (November?). I'm hoping to pick up a brushed finish, Black dial, Silver hands version.


I can ask Justin and report back.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you have any info from Justin? I am also interested in getting Infinity as I missed preorder phase.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have not heard anything back yet. That's unusual for him.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> I have not heard anything back yet. That's unusual for him.


Thanks, hopefuly he is ok and will answer you soon.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anybody found their "perfect" strap ?

I usually have no problems with finding 2-3 great combos but I'm struggling.

It's on PhenomeNATO now.










Any good canvas or leather combos you wanna share ?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ Looks great on that Grey PhenomeNato strap ...

Awaiting the arrival of my Grey Cincy SB nato to try on my Infinity.

Regards,


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe it's meant to be on its bracelet... its natural habitat 



Watches503 said:


> Anybody found their "perfect" strap ?
> 
> I usually have no problems with finding 2-3 great combos but I'm struggling.
> 
> ...


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

If any of you OM owners are interested in a blue rubber OM strap let me know via PM. I have an extra one that is LNIB and don't need it. X-mas special - free! (22mm lug width)
Strap has found new home, no longer available. BTW, new Infinity looks nice!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Maybe it's meant to be on its bracelet... its natural habitat


It is nice on that excellent bracelet, but a lot of guys find the end-link design pushes the wearability envelope a little far.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I have been wearing it on Nato or leather since I sized the bracelet. I find that it wears much smaller that way. I should try it back on the bracelet. And I haven't had as good timing as you guys, I'm in my second watch and I've still been getting around +9 a day depending if I wear it or not


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> ^^^ Looks great on that Grey PhenomeNato strap ...
> 
> Awaiting the arrival of my Grey Cincy SB nato to try on my Infinity.
> 
> Regards,


Thank you. Weirdly, unlike on other watches, this NATO just doesn't feel awesome on the wrist. Something's awkward about the case. I'm looking forward to seeing your Cincy on it. Those don't fit my fat wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Maybe it's meant to be on its bracelet... its natural habitat


Thank you. That's what I actually ended up doing last night.

Switched to another NATO first before bracelet though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmm. I’ve not worn mine yet but I think that lug design is unique to the Infinity. More so to keep it on bracelet then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

jamesezra said:


> Hmm. I've not worn mine yet but I think that lug design is unique to the Infinity. More so to keep it on bracelet then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree. I've tried it on some natos and rubbers and it's always come back to the bracelet...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Totally agree. I've tried it on some natos and rubbers and it's always come back to the bracelet...
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


I did try my blue dial on a leather strap before selling it, but have kept the black dial on the bracelet. It balances the watch head well and is such nice quality.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

While it looks great on a NATO while laying on a table, I just think it looks terrible on the wrist due to the odd lugs. 2 piece BluShark and Borealis rubber are still my favorites. They just fit the wrist well.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Pakz said:


> Totally agree. I've tried it on some natos and rubbers and it's always come back to the bracelet...
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Yeah. There are some Watches which only look good on bracelets eg Breitlings. Guess this is one as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Do we know yet when the regular run for these will re-open?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great watch.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Any update from OM on the second round of Infinity ordering?...Nothing on their site or Facebook...
Anyone hear from Justin?


----------



## Moscha192 (Feb 3, 2017)

The Obris Morgan Infinity also works with a thin "Oldschool Nato Black" from Miros Time using the original Spring bars. For thicker Natos I recommend using Curved Spring Bars to get more space between Case and Springbars.










I love the new look (and much less weight than the steel bracelet). 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cmm1246 (Aug 29, 2016)

I wasn't crazy about the steel bracelet it came on. I tried out a few different straps when I first got it, but have been sticking with a plain rubber strap that came with a Casio diver. I like the look and it is very comfortable.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

This thread is too quiet, I'm surprised not to see more mop around, but it is extremely hard to photograph and the full face sapphire is a finger print magnet


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Badass nato and great combo. I love the black mop although you are very right, it is hard as hell to photograph. I have it on my dlc Aegis 2 and have yet to take a good pic of it. Its super understated until the right light hits it in which case it just shines



AVS_Racing said:


> This thread is too quiet, I'm surprised not to see more mop around, but it is extremely hard to photograph and the full face sapphire is a finger print magnet
> 
> View attachment 12770299


----------



## UserError (Oct 3, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> If the tuna is an option for you I wouldn't even hesitate and jump on it. That would make a phenomenal to watch combo with your mm300.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ended up getting a Marathon TSAR 38mm Quartz - functionally does everything a tuna can for half the price. And not calling it a day.

2018 new year's resolution is for a Steinhart OVM 39mm. And after that a SBBN031. And then maybe calling it a day.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have been told that there were some QC issues with the sapphire bezel on the second run. They were returned to the factory and a precise future release date is not known at this time.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

I would love additional spare bezels for this (as they can be easily changed) especially an all metal one. If many are interested in this maybe we can convince Justin.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Licu said:


> I would love additional spare bezels for this (as they can be easily changed) especially an all metal one. If many are interested in this maybe we can convince Justin.


SS bezel insert would be awesome.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> SS bezel insert would be awesome.


I think that these bezels were designed with this in mind. I remember some posts back that Justin may consider this after the normal run starts.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 21, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Great watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say the watch is amazing the build quality from obris is hard to beat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

I've managed to get one for myself 










It is really well made, I guess money spend very good.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I would buy it if it were 40mm ....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

traczu said:


> I've managed to get one for myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Value for money maybe best on market


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

stipebst said:


> Value for money maybe best on market


I have to agree. Definitely a keeper


----------



## raygsoko (Apr 19, 2012)

traczu said:


> I've managed to get one for myself
> 
> It is really well made, I guess money spend very good.


Beautiful watch! Which combo is that, Sunburst black?


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

raygsoko said:


> Beautiful watch! Which combo is that, Sunburst black?


Thanks, it is sunburst blue


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Still no word on the next run? 
I have been checking the website almost daily.o|
I'm having a hankering for a MOP |>


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chronohound said:


> Still no word on the next run?
> I have been checking the website almost daily.o|
> I'm having a hankering for a MOP |>


I asked about links for Aegis and got an auto reply that he's celebrating CNY u til 22nd of this month. Maybe good news not too long after that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raygsoko (Apr 19, 2012)

Chronohound said:


> Still no word on the next run?
> I have been checking the website almost daily.o|
> I'm having a hankering for a MOP |>


Have you tried emailing Justin?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Well.
I feel for those who missed the first batch, it's been way longer than expected.

Still it's totally with it... My infinity is on my wrist right now and I'm very very happy with it!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Nope,
I understand he was on holiday until the 22nd. Just shot him an email today. We will see what he has to say.


----------



## MattBat (Oct 6, 2017)

I missed the intro, so I'm waiting for that regular run too. It's a clean-looking watch that I can't wait to get!


----------



## raygsoko (Apr 19, 2012)

MattBat said:


> I missed the intro, so I'm waiting for that regular run too. It's a clean-looking watch that I can't wait to get!


You should be able to order.


----------



## raygsoko (Apr 19, 2012)

MattBat said:


> I missed the intro, so I'm waiting for that regular run too. It's a clean-looking watch that I can't wait to get!


You should be able to order.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like the next run of Infinities will be in April.

Obris Morgan TimepiecesThank you very much, We will have another run in April


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Looks like the next run of Infinities will be in April.
> 
> Obris Morgan TimepiecesThank you very much, We will have another run in April


Good to hear Radar, thanks for the update. I've been waiting for some news on the regular run of Infinities.

After the cluster f*** of the original order scramble, I'm hoping I can get in on the regular order. We'll see.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Good to hear Radar, thanks for the update. I've been waiting for some news on the regular run of Infinities.
> 
> After the cluster f*** of the original order scramble, I'm hoping I can get in on the regular order. We'll see.


Good luck, Dave. It's always a panic for sure. Worth trying for without doubt.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah it's such great value that it's more than worth the effort and panic...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Moscha192 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still loving the Infinity on my Phenomenato








Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 29, 2016)

I’m looking for a rubber deployant strap that’s compatible with the infinity and the obris Morgan ratcheting clasp. 

Does anyone happen to know what would work in this configuration? I’m looking for something a bit nicer than the bonetto cinturini ones. 

Thanks.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It's hard not too award this watch with the best value of 2017 and early 2018. Great quality for a price point micros seem to be running from.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> It's hard not too award this watch with the best value of 2017 and early 2018. Great quality for a price point micros seem to be running from.


I second this.


----------



## RaidBoss (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello I am looking to buy the Infinity when its back on sale soon. The only thing I am confused about is what colour to get. I really like the Sunburst Blue with the Blue + Yellow hands and the Sunburst Blue with the Blue and Orange hands. But after looking at some photos of the MOP with the white hands I am liking it aswell. I seem to be suffering from a case of too many options to choose from. If someone has seen the Sunburst Blue with the Blue + Yellow hands and the MOP with the white hands can you tell me what you think of the two colour options please?
Thanks


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

It looks like a number of you prefer bright colors! I rather like a more conservative appearance myself. Here are some photos of my Infinity. It has a matte black dial and blasted hands.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

ED P., your Infinity looks great! Like you, I prefer the look of yours to others I have seen.


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

No tripod no party...


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fresh from email. Everyone start clicking refresh on the website now, lol.




_Model INFINITY Re-Stock_







Dear Customers,
This is an update of Infinity.
The second round assembly and test were finished.
It will back in stock and updated in website at 15:00 GMT /HKT 23:00 14th April.
Ready stock in standard section will ship in 2 business days after order placed.
If there are any questions, please feel free contact us in website or reply this email.
The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - INFINITY 
Thank you very much 
Justin 
OBRIS MORGAN TIMEPIECES"


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Wow. This is gonna be a madhouse!

$439 with those specs...if only it were a tad smaller for me


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Ordering is live folks. Come and get em.


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Still available after 5 minutes? Can't believe it!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fast enough this time... order summary was giving extra rubber. Is it right? Color free to choose and how?

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmmm, I can't check out on the web site. I place my order and put it in the shopping cart, it takes me to paypal and then when I click on "checkout" I get the message "We're sorry, things don't appear to be working at the moment. Please try again later".

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had and checkout again. Worked then

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, when I added the custom one to my cart, it gave me an error message a couple of times. Kept on refreshing, and finally SUCCESS! MOP and custom blue ordered (along with a few of the rubber straps!)


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I've tried checking out 11 times now and I get the same paypal message.... "We're sorry, things don't appear to be working at the moment. Please try again later"

I've used two different browsers and I still get the same message.


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Definitely sounds like something is going on now. I just attempted a few times and am getting that same message. I hope you get one Dave.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Sure...... Now when I go through the checkout process I get the message on Paypal that the custom version I wanted is "SOLD OUT" 

I really dislike the process of ordering that Obris Morgan uses. Give me a good old "Pre-Order" any day!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I've been trying for my second choice now and still getting the same message on Paypal...."We're sorry, things don't appear to be working at the moment. Please try again later"

o| o| o|


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm getting same message Demo - frustrating - definitely not a fan of this ordering process.


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like there is a small change to the specs from the previous run. The first run had an Incabloc shock absorber and this run has the Novodiac. Is there a big difference between the two?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

This whole ordering process leaves a bad "customer experience" with the Obris Morgan brand IMO.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm done trying - too many other great brands out there - will put funds towards something else. Definitely do not like Obris Morgan's ordering process - it should not be this hard to order a damn watch.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

To me ordering process is same as others (i.e. raven) a batch of pre-orders and then a normal run.
The issue is limited run and strong customer base that yields a quick sale.

I was upset to miss the pre-order but the same could have happened with other micros.

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DEMO111 said:


> This whole ordering process leaves a bad "customer experience" with the Obris Morgan brand IMO.


Yes halios was the same but he addressed it, with a limited quantity I'm not sure of a equitable way of doing things.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

It appears to be sold out! Oh well too big for my taste anyway!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have owned and enjoyed Obris Morgan watches from the very early models. However, starting with the first run of the Infinity the ordering process was so difficult that I just gave up. I didn't even try to order one from this second round. I would respectfully suggest that Justin do something to correct the difficulty in ordering.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

gaopa said:


> I have owned and enjoyed Obris Morgan watches from the very early models. However, starting with the first run of the Infinity the ordering process was so difficult that I just gave up. I didn't even try to order one from this second round. I would respectfully suggest that Justin do something to correct the difficulty in ordering.


He is releasing several new models this year. Maybe a greater supply will help matters a little.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> He is releasing several new models this year. Maybe a greater supply will help matters a little.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


It will probably be the same ole' same ole' with the new models from Obris Morgan. Only a select few will get them and the rest of the customer base will be very frustrated.

I can see manufacturing too few for the first run not knowing the demand. But to sell out again in minutes leaving customers hanging is kind of off-putting to say the least.

If he didn't know the difference for this run, nothing will be different for future models.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> It will probably be the same ole' same ole' with the new models from Obris Morgan. Only a select few will get them and the rest of the customer base will be very frustrated.
> 
> I can see manufacturing too few for the first run not knowing the demand. But to sell out again in minutes leaving customers hanging is kind of off-putting to say the least.
> 
> If he didn't know the difference for this run, nothing will be different for future models.


I can't really argue with that Dave. I am sorry you didn't get one today. I considered trying for another one but didn't bother.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Got one of these bad boys yesterday. Process and experience easy and straight forward 
grey dial blue minute red second . happy days


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

I got mine from a member in our german watch forum, it´s one from the first batch





















My Infinity holds the time pretty well, I really like the quality, it´s a superb watch for the money


----------



## MattBat (Oct 6, 2017)

Got mine in on Monday. It is a beautiful watch with a very clean design. I can't wait to get it on the wrist!

Now, it does seem a little silly that the runs are so limited. You would think by the way they sell out so quickly that longer production runs would be justified. But hey, I'm not a businessman, so I don't really know.


----------



## MattBat (Oct 6, 2017)

torquemada said:


> I got mine from a member in our german watch forum, it´s one from the first batch
> 
> View attachment 13086797
> View attachment 13086799
> ...


That is pretty much the exact configuration that I went with, all white hands and date wheel! I went back and forth on the date wheel, mainly because it seems like so many can't stand the white wheels, and I only really made up my mind the day before the regular production run went live. I mean, I think it would look great with either, but the symmetry offered by the white date wheel opposite the white 9 marker was what tipped me in favor of this configuration. Since I have no intention of selling it, I figured I'd go with what I like!


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

MattBat said:


> That is pretty much the exact configuration that I went with, all white hands and date wheel! I went back and forth on the date wheel, mainly because it seems like so many can't stand the white wheels, and I only really made up my mind the day before the regular production run went live. I mean, I think it would look great with either, but the symmetry offered by the white date wheel opposite the white 9 marker was what tipped me in favor of this configuration. Since I have no intention of selling it, I figured I'd go with what I like!


the red date on white is my only downside, I can´t read it well


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

MattBat said:


> Since I have no intention of selling it, I figured I'd go with what I like!


That's my philosophy too, when it comes to watches: go with what I like! I never buy with the intention selling. I never see watches as good investments anyway


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

In the first batch, the PayPal checkout process did me in. For the second batch, I was pretty fortunate as I was able to secure a customized one. I also tossed and turned between the two date wheels. I was set on black until I googled it and found a blue one with a white wheel the night before.

This model has received a lot of positive feedback here and now I understand why. It's one hell of a watch, and I actually like it with the bracelet. It does protrude out a bit next to the lugs but it doesn't really bother me. I don't plan on swapping it out anytime soon.

It's so hard to capture the dark blue dial of this watch. I call it "enchanting blue".


----------



## Moscha192 (Feb 3, 2017)

The blue dial turns from almost black in the shadow into blue if the sun is shining.










Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MattBat (Oct 6, 2017)

torquemada said:


> the red date on white is my only downside, I can´t read it well


Unfortunately, at this point, I have to wear reading glasses to make out the details on any of my watches. The black numbers on white works well for me (with those readers).


----------



## MattBat (Oct 6, 2017)

image said:


> In the first batch, the PayPal checkout process did me in. For the second batch, I was pretty fortunate as I was able to secure a customized one. I also tossed and turned between the two date wheels. I was set on black until I googled it and found a blue one with a white wheel the night before.
> 
> This model has received a lot of positive feedback here and now I understand why. It's one hell of a watch, and I actually like it with the bracelet. It does protrude out a bit next to the lugs but it doesn't really bother me. I don't plan on swapping it out anytime soon.
> 
> ...


That is NICE! I'm with you on the lug to lug. It could be just a bit smaller to fit me better. Oh well, I can live with that because it's pretty spot on otherwise. My very happy surprise feature - the micro adjustment clasp. It came in real handy when it got hot down here last week. Just that extra little bit of space made the watch 100% more comfortable.


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Looks funtastic
Congrats


image said:


> In the first batch, the PayPal checkout process did me in. For the second batch, I was pretty fortunate as I was able to secure a customized one. I also tossed and turned between the two date wheels. I was set on black until I googled it and found a blue one with a white wheel the night before.
> 
> This model has received a lot of positive feedback here and now I understand why. It's one hell of a watch, and I actually like it with the bracelet. It does protrude out a bit next to the lugs but it doesn't really bother me. I don't plan on swapping it out anytime soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

one month

















30 days plus 66.9 seconds notbadobama.jpeg


----------



## Moscha192 (Feb 3, 2017)

After beeing regulated by my local watchmaker

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Another batch is being offered for presale with shipment estimated for middle of next month. $399 shipped!! I ordered a gray dial with orange date wheel (which is something new offered this run). Surprised there is not the same "feeding frenzy" as the prior 2 runs that sold out quickly.


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

well, definitely looks different


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Yikes! someone put the wrong color date wheel on that watch.......


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

torquemada said:


> well, definitely looks different
> 
> View attachment 13722349


Pretty good looking other than the date wheel. Nice deep grey dial.


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

They were pretty much sold out during the initial phase. Pretty watch by OM.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

If it was a bit smaller I would have kept mine, but the price to quality ratio is through the charts. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

If it wasn't one of the most awkward watches ever on straps, I would be looking for a 3rd one instead of selling the 2 I had. Undeniably a stupendous value if you're a bracelet guy. Or maybe it was just my wrist ?

The grey was a beauty: 

























I would still get the blue one one day and just keep it on bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Purchased! A fantastic deal with an ETA 2824 movement at the preorder price. |> |>

Glad to see he is doing a preorder for these. Everyone can get one that wants one. b-)

I'm so glad I never pulled the trigger on one of the preowned ones that were up for sale on the forum at much higher prices.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Nice watch
I could only give one like
Wish I could'a offered more

X Traindriver Art


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Purchased! A fantastic deal with an ETA 2824 movement at the preorder price. |> |>
> 
> Glad to see he is doing a preorder for these. Everyone can get one that wants one. b-)
> 
> I'm so glad I never pulled the trigger on one of the preowned ones that were up for sale on the forum at much higher prices.


I don't see mention of elabore grade and incabloc this time


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

taike said:


> I don't see mention of elabore grade and incabloc this time


On Facebook he mentions elabore grade - and that some will have incabloc (will be random). From a Facebook post (in response to someone asking him that question):

Obris Morgan Timepieces Hi Anton, It's Elabore. And some of movement is Incabloc and some movement is Novodiac. Will be randomly send. Thank you very much


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

Watches503 said:


> If it wasn't one of the most awkward watches ever on straps, I would be looking for a 3rd one instead of selling the 2 I had. Undeniably a stupendous value if you're a bracelet guy. Or maybe it was just my wrist ?
> 
> The grey was a beauty:
> 
> ...


From your pics, the bracelet suits it better. None of other colour nato straps complement it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

3xtra said:


> From your pics, the bracelet suits it better. None of other colour nato straps complement it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like if it you find the perfect NATO, the design or the case and lugs makes it wear quite awkward on the wrist. Maybe it's the spring bar location?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> I feel like if it you find the perfect NATO, the design or the case and lugs makes it wear quite awkward on the wrist. Maybe it's the spring bar location?


I also couldn't fin happiness with straps, nothing worked and fit right, the bracelet was fine but it's a lot of watch weight wise.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad you were able to snag one this time, Dave. You will like.



DEMO111 said:


> Purchased! A fantastic deal with an ETA 2824 movement at the preorder price. |> |>
> 
> Glad to see he is doing a preorder for these. Everyone can get one that wants one. b-)
> 
> I'm so glad I never pulled the trigger on one of the preowned ones that were up for sale on the forum at much higher prices.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It is a lot of watch. Justin's best effort by far.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the great photos, Radar 1! Your watch looks great.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

gaopa said:


> Thanks for sharing the great photos, Radar 1! Your watch looks great.


Thanks, Bill. Very photogenic watch.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

So pre-order placed. Happy as a clam that they still produce Inifinity. I though i missed the train for good when it launched and was sold out.

My funky custom order.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Watch arrived today - very impressive kit for the price! I had requested white numerals on the orange date wheel, and I like that pop of color against the gray dial. I haven't had time to size yet - quick pic:

IMG_3619 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Mine arrived this morning as well. Very nice for the price! I am so glad OM did a preorder on this batch so that I could get one in my collection.

This was one of the easiest bracelets I have ever sized. Tolerances are very nice, screws backed out very smoothly and reinstalled easily. NOTE: all screws on the bracelet needed a bit of tightening.

It says on my movement card that was included in the kit it is an ETA 2824 Elabore with Incablock shock absorber. :-!

It fits beautifully. 6 links removed for my 7 1/4" wrist.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Man oh man, how I wish my small round wrists could handle those endlinks, half the reason I like the watch is the bracelet but it just wouldn't work on the bracelet for me


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm torn between this and the Nautilus. I've been wanting an anti-magnetic watch and I've been wanting a bronze watch.

For this one, I absolutely love the looks and the full-on magnetic shielding. It's the size that scares me off. I have 6.5 inch wrists and do tend to prefer watches around 38 to 41mm. I just got done reading every single post in this thread, and the messages on this are mixed but lean towards this not quite working if your wrist is less than 7 inches. Any final opinions? Can it actually work on the bracelet on a 6.5 inch wrist? Would a rubber strap be OK? I see conflicting reports if they go well on it. I like NATOs on some watches but don't think I'd want one here.

As for the Nautilus, people talk like it's made for smaller wrists. Maybe I shouldn't fight it and just get that. I *do* love the looks... a lot. I might even like it more even if the the Infinity would work for me. Just taking one final swipe at opinions to see if I should even keep the Infinity on my list. The Infinity looks so good to me, I just had to ask even after reading this thread.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

I was seriously thinking about grabbing this at the discounted price before Christmas. Such a great value for what I know is a solid build. However, I asked myself if I needed another chunky dive watch, and the answer was a solid maybe...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Back view.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

One thing I noticed about my watch - there is no screw on the bezel. Below is a pic from Radar1 that shows a screw in the bezel. It must have been eliminated in this latest round of production.

20171023_111551 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> One thing I noticed about my watch - there is no screw on the bezel. Below is a pic from Radar1 that shows a screw in the bezel. It must have been eliminated in this latest round of production.


Yep, just checked mine and there are no screws in my bezel either. The design must have been changed for this production run. No problem, I am extremely happy with the watch.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> Yep, just checked mine and there are no screws in my bezel either. The design must have been changed for this production run. No problem, I am extremely happy with the watch.


Same here - I've been really happy with the watch - great design, great specs, it's keeping COSC time. And to me it's a design improvement not having screws in the bezel (cleaner look). This watch/kit definitely is a great bang for the buck too - even at current price of $439 ($40 higher than December special) you get a lot for the money.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I've had my Infinity 3 days now, I set the time when it arrived Monday morning. I just checked the time...... it is running to the _exact_ second. That is amazing. I have never had an automatic watch this accurate, no mater what the movement is. b-)


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

i couple of shots on my custom infinity.


----------



## Helsinki (Feb 13, 2019)

In a perfect world (my version of it) I would be ordering an Infinity like this:








Just a quick mockup, not very balanced, but for me the text on the dial, especially the utterly useless "Mechanical" is a big turn off on an otherwise beautiful watch. In the currently not-so-perfect world I guess I just need to buy this watch as it is, as I do love everything else about it. Madly.


----------

